#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-12
<allmanj> hey - i'm continually forgetting this so this time i'll make a note. If i want to stop an install from rebooting after it finishes, there's a kernel option i can pass, right?
<cjwatson> just don't preseed prebaseconfig/reboot_in_progress or finish-install/reboot_in_progress (as applicable); it doesn't reboot noninteractively unless you preseed that
<allmanj> on a dapper system?
<allmanj> actually, i have preboot_in_progress set
<allmanj> i'll try switching that off - thanks!
<cjwatson> prebaseconfig/reboot_in_progress on dapper IIRC
<allmanj> seems to be the one all right. type note? is that right? (seems odd)
<allmanj> running an install now to see if that'll stop it
<cjwatson> yes, it's a note template
<cjwatson> preseeding it has the effect of indicating that you've already "seen" the note and thus it shouldn't be displayed again
<allmanj> gotcha, but i thought that was normall done with seen? anyway - it worked a charm!
<cjwatson> you can do it with seen too, but it doesn't make any difference with notes because there's no relevant value involved
<cjwatson> the ability to preseed just the seen flag postdates ordinary value+seen preseeding
<cjwatson> and it's mostly just used for preseeding something but then setting the seen flag to false again
* allmanj nods slowly
<cjwatson> (i.e. set a default)
<allmanj> yes, i think i follow that
<allmanj> that's what i've been using it for
<allmanj> didn't really see the distinction but i think i get you now
<cjwatson> preseeding does have the (arguable) flaw that it makes a lot more sense if you're familiar with debconf
<cjwatson> it was designed by the author of debconf, and it shows :) it's a low-level facility in some ways
<allmanj> yeah, it's not always obvious - but it does appear to work nicely when it works!
<evand> I posted an announcement for m-a to -discuss.  Hopefully the mailman admins will get my drop request before it's posted there too.
* evand awaits a flood of bug reports
<cjwatson> evand: neat, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-13
<chrisj> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> chrisj: pong
<chrisj> I'm very familiar with creating bzr branches.  How would I create one for the partitioner work?  Can it be hosted on launchpad?
<chrisj> I mean Im not familiar
<chrisj> cjwatson: I've made a fair bit of progress so far on the horizontal bar widget.  You can add multiple partitions and small partitions have a minimum width.
<cjwatson> first, check out the mainline branch
<cjwatson> bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/trunk/
<cjwatson> then branch your own copy (actually technically you've already done this by virtue of bzr get, but you probably want to keep a copy of mainline anyway)
<cjwatson> bzr get trunk name-of-your-branch
<cjwatson> then in your branch, bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tortoise/ubiquity/name-of-your-branch
<chrisj> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> you'll need to bzr push after each commit
<cjwatson> there's a way to set up a "checkout" which doesn't require you to push after each commit, if you like, but you don't have to
<saispo> hi all
<chrisj> cjwatson: ok, done.  I wasn't sure where to put it, the code is in frontend/partbar.py for now
<cjwatson> it's easy to move it around later
<cjwatson> thanks, I'll have a look
<cjwatson> chrisj: not to be overly picky or anything, but could you make that be four-space indents and no tabs, please? :-)
<chrisj> cjwatson: yeah, sure
<chrisj> sorry, the code is a bit sketchy at the moment.  I was just trying to get something working first.
<cjwatson> no worries
<cjwatson> oh, I owe you an e-mail ...
<cjwatson> ok, you have mail which I hope isn't too late
<chrisj> cjwatson: um...are you sure you sent that email?
<cjwatson> chrisj: yes, Message-ID: <20070213133837.GS18533@riva.ucam.org>
<cjwatson> To: Chris Jones <cej105@soton.ac.uk>
<chrisj> grrr dodgy uni email.  Could you try chris.e.jones@gmail.com? thanks
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: how can i force this "E: Packages need to be removed but remove is disabled" with apt-install ?
<saispo> --force-yes not working...
<cjwatson> chrisj: bounced
<cjwatson> saispo: um - arrange for packages not to need to be removed
<cjwatson> saispo: apt-install isn't meant to do that
<saispo> cjwatson: exim4 conflicts with ssmtp :/
<cjwatson> saispo: if you absolutely can't arrange that, then remove --no-remove or whatever it is from apt-install
<cjwatson> saispo: what's apt-installing either of those?
<saispo> uucp
<saispo> mailx
<cjwatson> no, I mean what installer component
<saispo> ubuntu-minimal
<saispo> erf
<saispo> a meta package i build :)
<chrisj> odd the first email has come through now :S
<cjwatson> saispo: I'd fix the metapackage, honestly
<cjwatson> make your installation set consistent
<saispo> on the base, ssmtp is installed
<saispo> my metapackage want exim4
<saispo> i use Conflicts and Replaces but not working :/
<saispo> another idea is not to install mailx, uucp and ssmtp at base install
<saispo> it's possible ?
<cjwatson> given that they aren't installed in a regular Ubuntu installation, it's certainly possible
<cjwatson> your changes are causing them to be installed ...
<cjwatson> pn  ssmtp          <none>         (no description available)
<saispo> ok
<saispo> i will see why...
<saispo> thks
<saispo> my metapackage work with apt-get install but not apt-install...
<saispo> i test with base-config/late_command
<saispo> my last test are with preseed/late_command
<cjwatson> base-config/late_command does not exist as of dapper
<cjwatson> so don't bother
<cjwatson> you're on the wrong track - fix the conflicting packages instead :)
<cjwatson> when the tools are giving you warnings, it's best to address the warnings rather than find different tools
<saispo> ok :)
<saispo> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-14
<Spo8> Hi, is this the right place to ask an installation question?
<cjwatson> ... sure, it would be if you didn't leave two minutes after asking whether you could ask
<cjwatson> sigh
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1865 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Try harder to stop the new partitioner interfering with autopartitioning
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  (LP: #84597).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1866 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.21
<thom> cjwatson: partman-auto-md is in main for fiesty, i presume?
<cjwatson> partman-auto-raid |          3 | feisty/universe/debian-installer | all
<cjwatson> sorry, no
<thom> ber :(
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1867 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: even more effective protection against new partitioner interfering with autopartitioning
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1868 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): * Ignore parted exceptions presented with priority medium or below.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1869 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorganise changelog
<evand> yikes, the latest reply to the m-a thread on -devel is not what I wanted to wake up to this morning.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1870 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.21
<cjwatson> evand: I suspect it isn't your problem though
<evand> cjwatson: I think he's not dual-booting.
<evand> I replied and asked him a few questions.
<evand> is that the conclusion you came to?
<cjwatson> oh, you think he erased the disk?
<cjwatson> I haven't really read it, just scanned it while moderating ubuntu-devel ...
* cjwatson goes to read it now
<evand> possibly.  I can't see it not even showing the partitions at all.
<evand> Unless they're marked to be formatted.
<evand> though the crash is obviously of concern
<evand> I think I'm going to start making liberal use of log-output for the time being, just to make debugging easier.
<evand> err, just use more verbose output
<cjwatson> yeah, it's kind of unclear
<cjwatson> more logging is always helpful
<cjwatson> also, if he uses ubiquity --debug, that should get a debconf trace
<cjwatson> (/var/log/installer/debug)
<cjwatson> did you mention that in your followup? I don't see it yet
<evand> ah, I followed up off list.  I asked him to run it with debug, attach that file, run os-prober, and run grep migration-assistant /var/log/messages
<cjwatson> hmm, I'd generally suggest just getting people to attach whole files
<cjwatson> I find it more reliable (bug reporters don't always follow instructions to the letter) and sometimes necessary
<evand> ok.  At the time I figured /var/log/messages might be a bit large.
<evand> But I shall do that in the future
<cjwatson> I've never used /var/log/messages for this - /var/log/installer/debug (--debug mode), /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman
<cjwatson> /var/log/messages looks to provide roughly the same information as /var/log/syslog, so fair enough
<evand> ah
<saispo> hi all
<evand> hello
<saispo> cjwatson: i solve my problem, all work fine now with a local repository, all my personnal metapackages install and work :)
<saispo> now i do cosmetic art ;-)
<saispo> cjwatson: how i can i change at login "Ubuntu 6.10 ubuntu tty1" to other things ?
<cjwatson> base-files
<saispo> ok, must recompile it ? :/
<cjwatson> default hostname (the lower-case "ubuntu") is netcfg/get_hostname
<saispo> ok
<saispo> thks
<saispo> cjwatson: when all done, i will make patch and send you if you want
<saispo> and write some docs about that...
<saispo> the next big work for me, it's for partitioning and the detection of the first disk...
<cjwatson> doesn't sound like the patch would be applicable
<saispo> i think i must backport partman no ?
<cjwatson> partman-auto
<saispo> cjwatson: it's for the project i work
<saispo> i don't think ubuntu needed it :/
<cjwatson> you can extract the individual patches using bzr from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-auto/ubuntu
<saispo> yep and rebuild the udeb ?
<cjwatson> right, what I mean is there's no point sending me a patch for branding for a derivative distribution
<cjwatson> yes
<saispo> ok, thanks cjwatson, will work on this now :)
<saispo> cjwatson: it's possible not to create a user just root ?
<cjwatson> see the preseeding appendix of the installation guide
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-15
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: if i want auto partitioning and auto detecting first hard drive, i must backport only partman-auto ?
<cjwatson> yes
<saispo> ok, will test this
<saispo> thks :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1871 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Fix edit dialog not to try to resize partitions even if the resize
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  spinbutton was left untouched (LP: #85227).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1872 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/validation.py): * Fix crash if multiple newworld boot partitions are present (LP: #84429).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1873 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Fix backup from user information page if migration-assistant is not
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  active.
<poningru> in the email after inclusion into main evand mentions the goals of the MA, how much of that is done?
<cjwatson> the things that Evan mentions in the present tense are done
<cjwatson> seems pretty self-explanatory to me ...
<cjwatson> ah, I guess he didn't go into very much detail, actually
<cjwatson> apt-get source migration-assistant and have a look :-)
* poningru no have feisty :(
<poningru> flood alert
<poningru> err nm
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3946
<cjwatson> fetch it by hand from archive.ubuntu.com then.
<poningru> can you look at that and say if thats ok for todays release notes
<cjwatson> ah, I see, that's what you're doing
<poningru> :)
<cjwatson> ok, for that sort of detail, best wait until evand is awake
<poningru> I also need evand's permission for that
<poningru> yeah I have to get his permission since I basically copied his words
<cjwatson> you definitely need to note that you need to run 'ubiquity --migration-assistant' to try this out - it's not on by default
<poningru> yeah I put that on the next section hehe
<poningru> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3947
<cjwatson> ok. s/normaly/normally/
<poningru> doh
<poningru> yeah havent done proofreading yet
<cjwatson> and backup => back up, IMO
<poningru> :) thanks
<cjwatson> (I use backup as a noun, but back up as a verb - go figure)
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> yeah I think thats the grammatically correct method
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1874 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * Fill in a default username based on the user's full name (LP: #84550).
<evand> poningru: looks good to me
<poningru> evand: awesome thanks man
<poningru> yeah I just kinda stole your email :)
<poningru> hope thats ok
<evand> not a problem at all
<evand> can you put a note in there about bug reports being very welcome at this point?
<poningru> yep
<evand> thanks
<secureboot> can anyone point me towards how to put an installer on a  usb flash drive?
<secureboot> I've got the .iso... how do i then install from usb?
<cjwatson> secureboot: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<evand> cjwatson: are you aware of a bug where the installer produces a failed assertion (state[0]  == 'partman/active_partition') whenever there is a single NTFS partition on the drive?
<evand> I tried to find an existing report for it, but came up empty.  I just can't imagine this not being filed yet.
<cjwatson> what version?
<evand> should be the most recent, one second
<cjwatson> sounds like bug 84597, which I fixed yesterday
<cjwatson> (fixed> ubiquity 1.3.21)
<evand> it was yesterday's ISO, but I will check against 1.3.21, thanks.
<cjwatson> the problem was that the weird inheritance of Partman from PartmanAuto meant that the new-partitioner code was wrongly kicking in while the autopartitioning code was seeing if it could auto-resize
<evand> these gzipped files don't make searching through malone very easy
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> so the last installer you used before this was dapper?
<victory747> for myself, yes
<victory747> i've helped others, though.  but sometimes it's from scratch and that's not so hard
<victory747> it's when there is existing lvm, and no one usually has that
<cjwatson> ok, that helps me for comparison purposes
<victory747> i usually don't dist-upgrade because my system us usually a disaster by that time so a fresh install is usually needed
<victory747> (plus it cleans out the root-kits that may be there! :) )
<victory747> i just hosed my edgy system, so thougth i would try feisty, that's why i am doing this
<victory747> ok, i think i understand what's going on.  i'll make a note as to why it is confusing when LVM already exists.
<victory747> then you guys can think about something that may make it easier
<victory747> have the help files frozen already?
<victory747> i should look at the timeline
<cjwatson> I'm not changing the help files if I can possibly avoid it
<victory747> ok,
<cjwatson> they're not strictly frozen, but I have always tried really really hard not to change those in Ubuntu
<victory747> oh, since they come from debian?
<cjwatson> yes
<victory747> maybe everyone who uses LVM already knows all the command line stuff so doesn't care
<cjwatson> and since changing them involves a delta to 56 other files which is a pain to deal with
<victory747> crazy - nothing is simple, is it!
<cjwatson> it would be if everyone spoke English ;-)
<victory747> :)
<victory747> Well, I live in China usually and it's even worse there with Linux support.
<victory747> so I'm a big fan of localization
<victory747> ok, i'll fill out the bug report, and you can think about how to proceed
<victory747> hey, this is similar to bug 39211
<victory747> hey, how do I know when I set "use as" to "physical volume for LVM" that it won't erase everything already on there?
<victory747> Ok, I have an idea.  If the installer knew it was LVM already, it could tag it as such, and then going into "Configure the Logical Volume Manager" would not have to write to the disk (since no changes were made).
<cjwatson> victory747: it is indeed supposed to tag it as such without you needing to do so
<cjwatson> it's a bug that it doesn't
<cjwatson> victory747: /var/log/partman from the running installer may help me track down why it doesn't
<victory747> will it still be on my system?
<victory747> or should I run the installer again?
<victory747> nope
<victory747> oh,yes
<victory747> want me to email it to you or something?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-16
<Boxxertrumps> i have ubuntu finally!
<Boxxertrumps> but for some reason it goes to cmd line with batch commands...
<Boxxertrumps> any ideas?
<cjwatson> that means it failed to install the desktop environment for some reason; get /var/log/installer/syslog to me in a bug report (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug) and I may be able to help
* cjwatson -> bed
<cjwatson> (or on second thoughts, maybe paste.ubuntu-nl.org it or something ...)
<Boxxertrumps> no var/log in ubuntu?
<cjwatson> sure is
<cjwatson> starts with a / though
<Boxxertrumps> nothing there
<Boxxertrumps> onesec, ill get screenshot...
<cjwatson> you have about two minutes until my wife drags me away :)
<Boxxertrumps> http://boxxer.mooo.com/ubuntu.jpg
<cjwatson> um, you used the Windows-based installer or something?
<Boxxertrumps> i tired toi look at the .img files with bbnote, if your wondering about the icons
<Boxxertrumps> yes, i used the windows based one
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I have no involvement with that and can't support it
<cjwatson> I'm not sure whom to contact, but perhaps they provide an e-mail address
<cjwatson> as far as I know the developers don't hang out here
<Boxxertrumps> oh... mkay
<cjwatson> .img files are probably disk images and you'd need to mount them somehow to get at log files
<Boxxertrumps> thanks, ill look for another channel
<cjwatson> best of luck
<cjwatson> FWIW, the official installers we support are on the CD images on releases.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> those ones I can help with, although not now - aforementioned being dragged off :)
<Boxxertrumps> seeya
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r35 migration-assistant/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Mostly finished OE account import, LP bugfixes
<cr3> what does the following line mean for the partman-auto/expert_recipe string: 40 50 100 ext3
<cjwatson> minimum size 40 MB, maximum size 100 MB, priority 50 MB (that's used to determine relative sizes to allocate if more space is available), use ext3
<cjwatson> see doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt in the debian-installer source package for a complete specification
<secureboot_> looks like i have to change the kernel image on the ubuntu install cd (server or alternate)
<secureboot_> http://dsplabs.utt.ro/~juve/blog/index.cgi/01147559232 is what i've found
<secureboot_> except i dont' see linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6 anywhere
<secureboot_> is there some equivalent or replacement?
<cjwatson> our kernel package does that directly
<cjwatson> if you start with our kernel package and use the regular Debian-style build system then you'll get both debs and udebs out the other end (eventually)
<secureboot_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22999
<secureboot_> that's the best i've found - thanks cjwatson
<secureboot_> is it possible to use a totally custom kernel, with no ubuntu patches?  like 2.6.20?
<secureboot_> i do seem to see a kernel-source that is installable for my custom kernels
<secureboot_> my biggest problem is that i dont' see any instructions for how to go from the .debs/.udebs to having a CD that boots, other than netinstall
<cjwatson> secureboot_: er, maybe, but for obvious reasons I've never tested it :)
<secureboot_> cjwatson: obvious reasons?
<cjwatson> why would I spend time on non-Ubuntu kernels?
<secureboot_> cjwatson: ah - i figured someone might have needed to build a newer kernel at some point
<cjwatson> they get to try it themselves :-)
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization may help
<cjwatson> you can set up debian-cd but that's Hard Work
<secureboot_> cjwatson: ah - that's how to take the .deb and .udebs and make a CD, rather than building the monolithic image?
<cjwatson> yeah
<secureboot_> cjwatson: or can you just copy the udebs and debs over to an extracted cd directory, copy them in, do the regeneration of packages/release/md5sum and boot?
<cjwatson> that's roughly what InstallCDCustomization describes, only in more detail
<cjwatson> "that's how to take the .deb and .udebs and make a CD"> that's debian-cd
<secureboot_> basically, I'm wondering if i can take the .debs and .udebs from building a kernel, and apply the InstallCDCustomization stuff, which i'm very familiar with at this point, to including those .debs and .udebs somehow
<secureboot_> can i just mount/modify the initrd, cp a new vmlinuz in, and boot from that?
<secureboot_> how does one mount the initrd?
<secureboot_> http://ioctl.org/unix/debian/x4100 doesn't work - it needs a type
<secureboot_> ext2 doesn't work, cramfs doesn't work...
<cjwatson> it's a gzipped cpio archive
<cjwatson> a.k.a. initramfs
<cjwatson> zcat /path/to/initrd.gz | cpio -id in an empty directory to extract it, find . | cpio --quiet -o -H newc | gzip -9c > /path/to/initrd.gz in a modified copy of that to recreate it
* cjwatson has to go
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r36 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog firefox-import.c): Whoops! Inverted a test by accident.
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r37 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: Releasing 0.4
<evand> cjwatson: Can you upload that if you get a chance?
* evand questions whether that should've been 0.3.2
<cr3> I'm trying to preseed an expert_recipe but the installation process always stalls on Guided or Manual install
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-18
<cjwatson> evand: done
<cjwatson> cr3: that usually means you forgot to preseed partman-auto/disk, or that the value you gave wasn't a valid device. In feisty it might also mean that you forgot to preseed partman-auto/method to regular.
<meren> hi
<cr3> cjwatson: hi! thanks for the info, I had actually found a few problems with my preseed file which prevented expert partitionning from kicking. most notably, that the partition lines weren't terminated with a backslash
<cr3> cjwatson: I just encountered a problem a second ago with the graphical installer on herd 4: clicking on back makes the next button label become gtk-on-next or somesuch.
<cr3> I'll be logging a bug later when I can reproduce it properly
<cr3> cjwatson: do you think copying the desktop CD to a partition on the hard drive and then installing from that partition tests the desktop CD properly?
<cr3> err, I mean, "booting" from that partition...
<meren> i was looking for the file which contains the grub settings (adding other linux installations' kernels into the grub.conf etc.) in the source code of the ubuntu installer, can anyone help me to find that?
<cr3> meren: I don't think the installer uses grub, see isolinux/isolinux.cfg
<meren> cr3: at the end installer changes the installed systems boot managers configuration file, is that correct?
<meren> i'm looking for that part of the code of installer :)
<meren> ok. the location of the file that i was looking for is "d-i/packages/arch/i386/grub-installer"
<cr3> can the preseed/ubuntu.seed be used to preseed the desktop installation?
<evand> cjwatson: thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-11
<xivulon> quick q on accessibility
<xivulon> I noticed that braille uses it's own boot parameter as opposed to being access=braille
<xivulon> How should the dialog be: radio for v1 v2 v3 braille m1 m2 or is braille a separate option?
<xivulon> radio: v1 v2 v3 m1 m2 + checkbox braille
<xivulon> I have added accessibility support to wubi, if someone can have a quick look and let me know if there is anything to change
<xivulon> I skipped braille for the time being, see ^^^
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r121 apt-setup/ (14 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-24> apt-setup: * Use different pre-populated Release files for -proposed, -updates, and
<CIA-24> apt-setup:  -backports.
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r122 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.31ubuntu4
<evand> xivulon: I believe braille is the same as the others, it should be a separate option, but check with TheMuso.
<xivulon> evand what do you have in ubuntu startup? I will replicate the interface there?
<xivulon> live CD boot options I mean
<evand> xivulon: High Contrast, Magnifier, Screen Reader, Braille Terminal, Keyboard Modifiers, On-Screen Keyboard.
<xivulon> v1=high contrast, v2=magnifier...?
<xivulon> Do you show the above text, or something like "Mild Visibility"
<evand> in the same order, that's access=v1, v2, v3, brltty, m1, m2
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r123 apt-setup/ (apt-setup-verify debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> apt-setup: * Run 'apt-get update' for all sources.list lines produced by a single
<CIA-24> apt-setup:  generator in one go, and don't comment out sources.list lines if it
<CIA-24> apt-setup:  fails (LP: #154095).
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r124 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.31ubuntu5
<evand> so we have a problem in that when ubiquity crashes when loopinstalling, it ends up on the live CD desktop.  Most users will interpret this as the result of the install, rather than install failure.
<evand> part of the problem is that I haven't finished exception handling in components, so if the crash happens there they wont get an error dialog at all.
<evand> I think we could solve most cases by copying the log files to the host partition and calling zenity (failure_command happens before ubiquity's error dialog shows) to tell the user that an error occurred and the system will now reboot.
<evand> in failure_command that is
<evand> but I'm not sure how to handle cases where we haven't enclosed a portion of code in a try block.
<xivulon> Shall I put the log-copy code into a preseed (failure_command) or will that be handled by ubiquity / ubiquity-init?
<evand> the former
<xivulon> Also is zenity always available?
<evand> I think in the case of gtk
<xivulon> will I be in X or in a console environment by the time failure_command is executed?
<evand> you'll be in X
<evand> ok, so you have zenity in gtk and kdialog in kde
<xivulon> ok then
<xivulon> [ -e /host/ubuntu ] && tar -czf /host/ubuntu/installation-logs.tgz /varl/log; #TBD msg in zenity || kdialog; reboot
<evand> roughly, yes
<xivulon> +/-
<evand> cjwatson: does this seem like a reasonable approach to the above problem to you?
<cjwatson> calling zenity is pretty gross, but might be the quickest workaround
<cjwatson> and is about all you can really do in a hook
<evand> indeed
<evand> this still doesn't take care of situations where the installer crashes in an odd place though :/
<xivulon> bug #191029
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191029 in wubi "On failure, copy the logs to windows and reboot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191029
<evand> xivulon: oh, gzipping it might be a bad idea as most people wont have 7zip installed on their Windows machine.
<xivulon> and notepad will get confued by \n :P
<evand> wordpad ftw
<xivulon> is zip generally available?
<evand> it's on the CD
<xivulon> I'll use zip then
<xivulon> cjwatson had a user with a frozen system since he rebooted before autopartition-loop (which sets sendsigs.omit)
<xivulon> I think I should move that to lupin find_iso if you agree
<xivulon> or _also_ to lupin find_iso
<xivulon> once I am there I might rename find_ido to iso-scan/filename
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2450 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Fix the installer window appearing briefly when starting automatic mode.
<evand> good cia, now give me my shell back
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2451 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Explicitly call GDM/KDM at the end of ubiquity-dm as we now remove the rc
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  files in casper for only-ubiquity and automatic-ubiquity.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-12
<TheMuso> evand: Re dmraid and what I was talking about with cjwatson in -devel. I saw partmon-dmraid mentioned over the weekend in my logs, but see nothing in the archive. Is this being worked on/a bzr branch somewhere I can pull to have a look? And whats its current status?
<soren> There is dmraid magic in the installer..
<soren> You need to pass disk-detect/dmraid/enable=true on the kernel command line to activate it.
<TheMuso> Right. So dmraid is part of an existing partmon package?
<soren> The interesting bits are in a) dmraid-udeb and b) the disk-detect script in the hw-detect package (udeb).
<TheMuso> soren: Right.
<TheMuso> I happen to have hardware to test this with, so will get things sorted for doing so later, and I'd also like to integrate it with the initramfs error handling spec stuff, which I can at least make a start on. Thank you both.
<cjwatson> dmraid is still in universe, so none of the dmraid stuff will work yet
<TheMuso> I'm als assuming one has to modify an alternate image to include dmraid. :)
<cjwatson> and partman-dmraid
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Yeah I just saw that
<TheMuso> but I don't see a partman-dmraid...
<TheMuso> oh of course, its in the installer section.
<cjwatson> right, we need to get it properly integrated, I asked evand about that on IRC but I don't recall whether he replied (I've lost my logs due to my client going barmy)
<TheMuso> Right.
<cjwatson> the UI it exposes was pretty mad last I looked, but functional
<TheMuso> Ok.
<soren> The new iscsi magic isn't exactly pretty either, but it seems to work.
<cjwatson> ooh! launchpad supports inter-branch seed inclusion now
 * soren tries to turn that into something that makes sense in his head
 * soren fails
<cjwatson> RN  installer.OTHER => installer.OTHER.OTHER
<cjwatson> thanks, bzr
<cjwatson> soren: I'll explain via ubuntu-devel-announce shortly-ish
<cjwatson> but basically the thing I talked with you the other day about server seeds
<soren> I think I get that bit.. I just don't quite get how launchpad fits into that. No worries, I'll just read it on u-d-a. :)
<cjwatson> oh, launchpad runs germinate and needed a few tweaks to cope
<cjwatson> in order to generate task headers
<soren> launchpad runs germinate? Erm... Ok. I don't suppose you just mean the buildd's when building d-i?
<soren> Oh, for tasks.
<soren> Right, beginning to make sense.
<soren> Done.
<TheMuso> Woo. After reading http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/SataRaid, things really do seem to be rather experimental. Do we really want to integrate this yet? I'm of the view that we don't.
<TheMuso> Dispite the fact that just about every mother board sold, at least in Australia, supports fakeraid.
<cjwatson> I'd like to offer something, even if it's a bit homebrew
<cjwatson> various vendors are starting to make desperate noises
<TheMuso> Yeah having said that, there are a lot of users who wish to, and do use it for windows installs, as its the only sane way of getting Windows onto a form of RAID without doing something weird like dynamic disks, or expensive controllers.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2452 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Always show the advanced partitioner buttons, greying them out
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  conditionally instead of hiding them.
<CIA-22> oem-config: cjwatson * r412 oem-config/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): * Build-depend on dctrl-tools rather than grep-dctrl.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2453 ubiquity/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): * Build-depend on dctrl-tools rather than grep-dctrl.
<xivulon> Have done the winfoss replacement (umenu)
<xivulon> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/5553/umenuys5.jpg
<xivulon> As discussed with evand and heno
<xivulon> Will upload the code tonight to umenu project
<xivulon> evand can you pls fwd to Henrik?
<evand> xivulon: Fantastic work, thanks a lot!  I'll forward it on to Henrik.
<xivulon> thx
<evand> cjwatson: provided that heno approves of the above implementation, do you have any objections to me adding this to find-live-filesystem?
<cjwatson> not at all, please go ahead
<evand> great
<soren> cjwatson: Got any good hints about how to debug grub-installer?
<soren> cjwatson: Calling it from the commandline in ("grub-installer /target" like it says in the postinst) does not give me any output, but has a 0 exit code, but from the installer menu, it fails.
<soren> syslog just says it returned 1.
<cjwatson> have you tried the usual 'set -x' and DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer tricks?
<cjwatson> i.e. edit 'set -x' into /usr/bin/grub-installer and then run it from the installer main menu
 * soren does so
<soren> cjwatson: Ah.
<soren> cjwatson: Right, that explains..
<soren> Thanks!
<soren> :)
<saispo> hi soren :)
<saispo> hi cjwatson too :)
<soren> saispo: hi
<saispo> soren: you're the virtualization man for Ubuntu ? :)
<soren> I am.
<saispo> :)
<saispo> i open a bug about syncing qemu 0.91 to debian unstable, you will or not ?
<cjwatson> soren: what was the problem?
<soren> cjwatson: Well, the first part of it was that the virtio block devices are called /dev/vd[a-z], which grub-installer didn't recognize.
<soren> Right now I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with the device.map generation bit..
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> note grub-installer duplicates it from grub :-/
<soren> saispo: I'm doing it today.
<saispo> ok great ! thanks, i haven't seen it on list :)
<soren> Which fd to send stuff to from something like grub-installer for it to show up in syslog?
<cjwatson> 2
<cjwatson> grub-installer already has log, error, info functions though
<cjwatson> you should normally use them
<soren> Ah. Good call.
<soren> What actually generates the device.map? grub itself?
<evand> indeed
 * soren sobs
<saispo> any git expert ? :)
 * evand pats soren on the back
 * evand proposes a grub support group
<evand> oh, actually
<evand> maybe not
<xivulon> soren what is the issue?
<xivulon> device.map is missing, or is it wrong?
<soren> grub not "getting" virtio devices.
<xivulon> can't you append them to device.map maybe?
<xivulon> device map is generated via grub --device-map
<soren> Yes, I've gathered by now.
<xivulon> which in turns is called by grub-install which is called by grub-installer
<soren> And the device.map generation doesn't know how to handle virtio devices.
<soren> cjwatson: Still around? Can you in a few words explain why grub-installer replicates so much of grub-install's logic? Why not just call grub-install?
<CIA-22> grub-installer: soren * r726 grub-installer/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-22> grub-installer: * Teach grub-installer about virtio devices (/dev/vd*).
<CIA-22> grub-installer: * Release 1.27ubuntu4.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-13
<cjwatson> soren: because it needs large chunks of it anyway in order to generate configuration files that refer to other detected operating systems
<cjwatson> soren: also, it *does* call grub-install
<cjwatson> soren: the thing it's really replicating is update-grub (grub-install doesn't generate a configuration file ...), and that's because update-grub really isn't all that good at handling the initial installation case
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, right. Other operating systems. That was the missing piece of the puzzle. I haven't had to worry about such a thing for a looong time :)
<xivulon> I have uploaded umenu code to https://code.launchpad.net/umenu
<xivulon> make prerequisites && make && make test
<TheMuso> Ok, there is one bug I can consistantly reproduce with partman-dmraid, however its a little hard to explain without knowing how partman presents the UI. How can I turn up debugging to max so I can get a deacent log to show to you guys?
 * TheMuso smacks whoever wrote the part of the dmraid init script that sources /etc/default/rcS, and doesn't check whether it even exists.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer is usually the most useful kind of logging for that
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Thanks, once I get an install done, I'll dig deeper. Still got to get my custom CD to behave first. :p
<evand> cjwatson: if you have a free moment today, I've finished off the patch I showed you before that there was confusion over.  If you could just review the partman-partitioning changes and let me know if they're too hackish to use, I'd very much appreciate it.
<evand> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4535/
<TheMuso> Yes! Passed the kernel/base system stage. Now the only worry is grub/grub-installer.
<TheMuso> gah. Grub failure, somewhat expected.
<TheMuso> evand: If you're still around, and had made a start on dmraid main inclusion, do you have anything that I might find useful for the report?
<evand> TheMuso: I haven't had a chance to touch it all.  Unfortunately, I leave you with a blank slate.
<TheMuso> evand: No problem, thanks anyway.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2454 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: Stub set_grub_combo in kde_ui for the time being so it doesn't crash.
<TheMuso> evand: How is that privelage separation stuff going? Is that likely to land before FF?
<evand> TheMuso: oh wow, I never did merge that.  I'll take care of that today.
<evand> It's done though.
<evand> Though I might need to update it slightly to reflect some recent changes.
<TheMuso> evand: Right, let me know, and I'db e glad to hammer it, at least with accessibility testing. :)
<evand> TheMuso: will do :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: got time to talk about input-hotplug?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: I heard you are in the middle of a meeting, so ping me when done
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Where is the best place to set that debconf variable?
<cjwatson> TheMuso: kernel command line
<cjwatson> tjaalton: sure
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, so I'm aware that FF is tomorrow, and we still don't use input-hotplug. I tried to get the hal-script working (to autoconfigure the devices on fly), but either it won't work or I'm doing something wrong
<tjaalton> cjwatson: I sent an email to debian-x about it, and David answered a month ago saying that he prefers patching the server to use the settings on the xorg.conf, which would make it work for everyone
<cjwatson> patching the server to do what?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: but he's been really busy lately, and hasn't published any patches
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> sorry, I'm dense and can't read
<tjaalton> heh
<cjwatson> does it not honour xorg.conf right now?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> if using input-hotplug
<cjwatson> for keyboard layout and such?
<tjaalton> rihgt
<tjaalton> -ght
<cjwatson> huh, ok
<cjwatson> I think I also prefer patching the server
<cjwatson> my concern is that the installer changes required are ... well, not hideously complicated, but not trivial either
<cjwatson> and we're really short of installer bandwidth for feature freeze
<tjaalton> are there any changes needed, really?
<tjaalton> console-setup works and the xorg configuration still feeds on that
<tjaalton> let me dig up the post for you, a sec
<tjaalton> http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2007/12/msg00234.html
<tjaalton> I also tried #hal, but got no help :/
<tjaalton> the problem with _not_ going input-hotplug is that upstream is still fixing issues with legacy input
<tjaalton> they are all using evdev now
<cjwatson> changes> console-setup generates /etc/default/console-setup, xorg generates xorg.conf based on that. Does the HAL script use either of those?
<cjwatson> ah, I see from your post
<cjwatson> ok, I'm less concerned about something that uses the same keyboard configuration files
<tjaalton> right
<cjwatson> sleep 15> does output from 'set -x' go anywhere?
<tjaalton> I need to reproduce it now, but AIRI it didn't
<cjwatson> you could do 'exec 2>/tmp/foo' up-front
<tjaalton> before running hal?
<cjwatson> no, at the top of your hal script
<tjaalton> ah, ok
<cjwatson> right below the shebang
<tjaalton> ok, I'll play with it and report back what happens
<tjaalton> thanks
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2455 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: Replicate fix for the installer window briefly showing in kde_ui.
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, the same as before; without sleeping I get 'Could not initialise connection to hald.' after the command, and with sleep 15 it doesn't even run h-s-p
<tjaalton> but the hald output says '/usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-setup-xorg exited'
<cjwatson> sleep 15 || true
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> oh, I wonder if its PATH is bogus
<cjwatson> try PATH=/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin at the top?
<cjwatson> export PATH=blah, that is
<tjaalton> but it runs without sleep, and hal has a default value all scripts can use
<cjwatson> doesn't seem to be a problem for built-in scripts though
<tjaalton> setting || true didn't help
<tjaalton> ok, it terminates the script after 10 seconds, so setting sleep 9 makes it complain the same about hald not running
<tjaalton> hrm, what about running the script from /etc/X11/Xsession.d ?-)
<tjaalton> nope, no change. the fault is not that hald isn't running, the command works when run by hand
<tjaalton> hmm, maybe policykit has something to do with this
<TheMuso> Does anybody know off-hand what an error code of 20 from grub-installer is supposed to mean?
<TheMuso> Oh its something to do with debconf in this situation. Will need to dig into the source...
<cjwatson> $ grep 20 /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm
<cjwatson>         syntaxerror => 20,
<cjwatson>  should come with an attached descriptive message
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Yeah I saw that in the debug output which was how I worked it out.
<TheMuso> \o/
 * TheMuso has an install of hardy on a dmraid setup.
<tjaalton> cjwatson: I sent an email to the hal-list, hopefully it'll get sorted
<cjwatson> tjaalton: cool, thanks
<cjwatson> TheMuso: nice. what was the grub-installer problem?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: db_input input not being given enough arguments. I've already tested the fix, and its in bzr.
<TheMuso> The fix allowed the install to happen to be precise.
<TheMuso> Note that this wasn't a dual boot. If I can get this in as a feature before FF, I intend to put it all through its paces, including an install alongside 1 and 2 different windows installs, on the same fakeraid setup.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: So to have it considered as a feature, is it just a matter of filling out an MIR, or is there more to the process than that?
<cjwatson> TheMuso: looks good; please upload grub-installer at your convenience. I've committed the same fix upstream.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok, I assume you saw my change...
<cjwatson> TheMuso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess and it would probably be best to explicitly talk to pitti about it
<cjwatson> TheMuso: yep, I updated when you said you'd committed it
<cjwatson> TheMuso: that's on the error path though - if that error fires, surely the install is broken?
<cjwatson> (the fix was clearly right all the same)
<TheMuso> Yeah, why it triggered an error though, I don't know. But yes, that gets triggered if there is a problem, which is why several configs need testing.
<TheMuso> Hrm. Looks like whatever does the UUID to device name/node translation is picking up the first disk in the raid1 mirror, instead of the devmapper device. Need to check dmraid bugs to see if there is any thing similar reported.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: We're in luck. Theres already an MIR for dmraid. I'll give it a look over, and change anything that needs changing, and file the bug if that also hasn't been done already.
<cjwatson> cool
<evand> cjwatson: did you happen to catch my above message?  If you haven't had a chance to look it over, that's perfectly fine, I just wanted to make sure you saw it.
<TheMuso> Ok, dmraid MIR reviewed, and looks ok. Wrote partman-dmraid MIR, and filed bugs for both. Unless anybody needs help with other FF stuff, I'm off to bed.
<evand> goodnight TheMuso
<cjwatson> evand: I'm still not entirely confident I understand it, but please go ahead and commit and if there's a problem I'm sure it'll come to light later
<evand> cjwatson: ok, it will probably be easier to follow when you can see the UI in action anyway.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2456 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-22> ubiquity: * Add the progress bar for automatic mode that was already present in
<CIA-22> ubiquity:  gtk_ui to kde_ui.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2457 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): * Replace the resize slider with a custom widget in gtk_ui.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2458 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-22> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-22> ubiquity:  1:0.31ubuntu5, grub-installer 1.27ubuntu5, hw-detect 1.58ubuntu2,
<CIA-22> ubiquity:  partman-partitioning 54ubuntu2.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2459 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.7
<CIA-22> ubiquity: evand * r2460 ubiquity/ (9 files in 6 dirs): Bump to 1.7.8
<TheMuso> Hrm. Dmraid doesn't 1) halt on a degraded array setup, and 2) have any options to state that you don't want a degraded array, and no real way of checking the status, and getting something meaningful back with an exit code.
<TheMuso> And, the array doesn't seem to be rebuilding under Linux, as well as dmraid stating that status is ok, even though it is incomplete...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-14
<xivulon> evand (or someone else), can you please apply the following patch to umenu? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55953/
<xivulon> to test it: make prerequisites && make && make debug
<xivulon> cannot ssh from here
<xivulon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/umenu/devel
<xivulon> bug #191803
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191803 in umenu "Dynamic branding in revision 4 is broken (patch attached)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191803
<xivulon> What is the status of the ISO by the way?
<evand> xivulon: The build system is not producing new ISOs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/hardy/ubuntu/20080214/livecd-20080214-amd64.out
<evand> xivulon: patch applied, committed, and pushed
<evand> it complains about an invalid CD, but I imagine that's accurate as this machine doesn't have a CD drive :)
<xivulon> evand, use "make debug"
<xivulon> that is ~ make test, but it passes a fake cdinfo for testing purposes
<evand> ahh
<evand> should I be seeing a kubuntu dialog in debug mode?
<xivulon> yes see Makefile
<evand> will do
<xivulon> you can override the cdinfo using DEBUG_CDINFO
<xivulon> in makefile that is set to kubuntu (since default is ubuntu and otherwise I would not see changes on errors anyway)
<xivulon> make degub DEBUG_CDINFO='Xubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" - Alpha i386 (20080131.2)'
<xivulon> make debug^
<evand> ah neat!
<xivulon> I haven't tested on a real CD though
<xivulon> also the icons are all wrong, since couldn't find anything and used ubuntu icon throughout
<xivulon> I asked the artwork team to provide them
<evand> http://canonical.com/logos
<xivulon> no .ico
<evand> indeed, Ken probably has something
<xivulon> Had zero time yesterday to try to figure out how to do that
<xivulon> Icons should go into wubi too
<xivulon> I may send a wubi patch to: 1 help you compile wubi yourself, 2 recode an horrible workaround in metadl
<evand> ok
<xivulon> xgettext inserts the absolute path of the file before msgid. Is it possible to make it a relative path?
<CIA-44> casper: cjwatson * r467 casper/ (4 files in 4 dirs): merge aufs-integration branch
<CIA-44> casper: cjwatson * r468 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.118
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2461 ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py: Whoops. Apparently cowboyed a faulty error handler in previously.
<cr3> I just received an error message from pkgsel when installing daily-current: hwtest-certify-cli: Depends: hwtest-certify but it is not going to be installed; E: Broken packages
<cr3> then, I get: (process:23769): ls: /usr/lib/pre-pkgsel.d/*: No such file or directory
<cr3> I don't seem to have much more information and I have specified DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<cr3> how can I find out what might be the problem?
<cjwatson> pre-pkgsel is just noise, ignore it
<cjwatson> hwtest-certify-cli isn't in the archive so I'm not quite sure how I could go about helping
<cjwatson> the real error may be further up in the log; if the desktop is uninstallable, pkgsel might well fall over later
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm wondering how I can go about attempting to understand what might be wrong. actually, I can probably try in-target apt-get install hwtest-certify
<cjwatson> use 'chroot /target' for interactive debugging
<cjwatson> if you're at a shell you don't have debconf hooked up and in-target isn't of much help
<cjwatson> I would read backwards through syslog until I found something else interestingly error-shaped
<cr3> cjwatson: the only errors, ie lines with "E:", in syslog concern index files which failed to download and: Couldn't find package acpi-support-base
<cjwatson> perhaps you could post syslog somewhere?
<cr3> cjwatson: when I tried to apt-get the failing package, there was a clear error stating that there are missing dependencies which are not found in the repositories. this is great and I know how to fix that.
<cr3> cjwatson: however, would it make sense for the syslog to have provided this information?
<cr3> cjwatson: if you think this makes sense, I could report a bug, but I'm not sure if it's the responsibility of the installer to be that verbose in syslog
<cjwatson> this is a bad time for me, but if you report a bug with syslog attached I can look later
<cjwatson> it should be verbose and I'm surprised it isn't
<cr3> cjwatson: sure thing, thanks
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2462 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * Check the md5 hash of the source and target files on copy to ensure they
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  match, giving the user the option to abort, retry, or skip the file.
<cjwatson> evand: neat; did you get a chance to try out performance impact of that?
<evand> I toyed around with the idea of threading that, but I think it would overly complicate the install routine and probably not gain us much given that we lose the cache of the file in the process (that is, it cannot happen as part of the regular copy routine)
<cjwatson> I'm no fan of threading anyway :)
<evand> I can't find my previous tests of with and without md5 atm, but my tests of md5 vs CRC32 (which was designed for this sort of thing) and SHA-1 show a negligible difference in speed.
<evand> which I find somewhat perplexing.
<evand> oo, I still need to allow the user to preseed this away
<cjwatson> probably dominated by I/O
<cjwatson> try md5ing 700MB of data twice on an unloaded system with lots of memory and you should get an upper bound for the amount of CPU time involved from the second run
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> but this is just a thought experiment - I have a fairly strong suspicion that modern CPUs can do any of those hashes more quickly than they can read stuff off disk
<evand> ah, indeed
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2463 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * The md5 check can be disabled by preseeding
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  ubiquity/install/md5_check to false.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-15
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2464 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/filteredcommand.py):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * Catch exceptions around the processing of each components run()
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  function.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2465 ubiquity/ (14 files in 5 dirs): * seteuid as a regular user until we need to do something as root.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2466 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: Missed a few points in partman.py where it needed root.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2467 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-target
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  52ubuntu5.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2468 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.8
<xivulon> evand,cjwatson I received a few reports confused that the windows partition is mounted in /host and not in /media/host
<xivulon> they simply fail to find it, and current documentation does not apply
<xivulon> would it be reasonable to add a mount bind /host -> /media/host in fstab?
<xivulon> that would be an issue if people use umount -f but otherwise should be okish
<xivulon> bug #192116 (patch included)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192116 in partman-auto-loop "Bind mount /host to /media/host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192116
<evand> hrm, seems reasonable, but let me give it some thought.
<xivulon> my main concern is that "umount -f" might break the toy
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> not sure if there are other implications I have not though
<xivulon> but I guess we might have it in alpha-5 and if we see any bug remove it later
<xivulon> for wubi, can you pls remove the line "!define MUI_UNICON ..." in src/wubi/wubi.nsi
<evand> ok
<xivulon> since the uninstaller icon should not be branded
<xivulon> do pull my changes of yesterday night first!
<evand> indeed
<evand> done
<xivulon> also data/version.nsh > thanks
<xivulon> ignore first part, just thanks
<xivulon> As a note there are 2 icons, 1 is displayed in the tasks panel and can be changed at runtime, another is the one you see associated to the fiename
<xivulon> and that one is the defined at compile time
<xivulon> that means that unless we do multiple builds (defining DefaultDistro at compile time), you will see a Wubi or Ubuntu icon when you look into the Kubuntu CD
<xivulon> a minor issue of course
<evand> I think that's ok.
<xivulon> on the same tune the uninstaller artwork is not autodetected at the moment
<xivulon> ehi but who would want to uninstall anyway??? ;P
<evand> haha
<xivulon> a simple solution is to have !define DefalutBrand Wubi in data/version.nsh
<evand> that should be fine, imho
<xivulon> so that the icon associated to wubi.exe and uninstaller are branded as wubi
<xivulon> the above require copying vertical -> Wubi-vertical.bmp in data/images
<xivulon> in fact vertical.bmp should be renamed Wubi-vertical.bmp anyway
<xivulon> the icon/artwork displayed in the actual window will be distro-branded anyway, since that is dynamic
<xivulon> DefaultBrand in fact affects also other dialogs such as message boxes
<xivulon> which will display the icon
<evand> ok
<xivulon> DefaultBrand = Ubuntu will do
<xivulon> to be fully consistent we should have 4 builds  using make BRAND=${x}buntu
<evand> done
<xivulon> nice
<evand> xivulon: latest CDs are up and I'm getting "Invalid CD detected" when launching umenu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<evand> using --debug gives me: cdinfo=true, distro=true, version=
<evand> .disk/info has: Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" - Alpha amd64 (20080215.2)
<evand> and with distro=true I obviously end up with "true CD Menu" and it not finding a series of images.
<evand> curiously, if I pass the contents of .disk/info to debug it works fine
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> hmm no
<xivulon> ah I know
<evand> shouldn't exedrive be exedir?
<xivulon> no that will be the dir were umenu.exe is
<evand> ah, indeed
<xivulon> use messagebox mb_ok "$X"
<xivulon> in detect_distro
<xivulon> messagebox mb_ok "$exedrive\.disk\info"
<xivulon> maybe that is not what expected or it might have double \\
<xivulon> also check "$filename\casper\filesystem.squashfs"
<xivulon> do that
<xivulon> Var $drive
<xivulon> (above)
<xivulon> strcpy $drive $EXEDIR 2
<xivulon> ${If} ${FileExists} "$drive\casper\filesystem.squashfs"
<xivulon> FileOpen $4 "$drive\.disk\info" r
<xivulon> evand ^
<xivulon> ${andif} ${FileExists} "$drive\.disk\info"
<evand> fantastic
<xivulon> works?
<evand> ok, I'll commit that, build a new version, stick it on p.u.c, and trigger a new CD build
<evand> yes
<evand> well
<xivulon> wubi.exe has to be in the same folder of umenu.exe
<evand> I hardcoded D:, but I tested it with EXEDIR 2 and it shot back C:
<evand> so one can only assume that will work
<evand> yes, the wubi integration worked fine
<xivulon> ${If} ${FileExists} "$drive\casper\filesystem.squashfs"
<evand> they're both in the cd root
<xivulon> ${andif} ${FileExists} "$drive\.disk\info"
<evand> right, I already have that
<xivulon> ^one after the other
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> good
<xivulon> have to go now
<evand> ok
<evand> cheers
<xivulon> send me an email over the w/e if there are issues
<evand> will do
<xivulon> I'll also be on jabber
<xivulon> (on mobile) if keep it on, that's probably the quickest way to solve things
<evand> noted
<xivulon> bye now
<evand> bye
<evand> ugh, still doesn't work for some odd reason.  Will investigate further later in the day.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2469 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): * Drop priviliges for gnome-settings-daemon in ubiquity-dm.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-16
<miniux> Hi, does anyone know where the ubuntu-desktop installer looks when it tries to attach old users prefs to a new install?
<evand> miniux: that depends entirely on the operating system it's importing from.  Windows XP or Linux?
<miniux> An old ubuntu install... 2 partitions.. / got nuked, /home is still alive but when I attach it to the install as the new /home it doesnt want to import any users
<evand> It's only going to try to import the firefox bookmarks, gaim/pidgin settings, and evolution settings for each user.
<evand> It's not going to import the entire contents of /home/$USER.
<miniux> ok, thats exactly what I wanted to know.  so I should create a user with a different name and move the pref's by hand afterwards?
<evand> However, if it doesn't import the settings I mentioned above, please run `ubiquity -d` from a terminal on the live CD and attach /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug to a new bug report against migration-assistant
<miniux> Would that be the new or old /var/...?
<miniux> (live cd's or old install)
<evand> on the live cd
<evand> now as to your other question
<evand> you can use the live CD to manually transfer /home/{$USER} to the new partition.  Just mount both the old partition (assuming you haven't formatted it) and new partition after the install is complete, copy /home/$USER from one to the other
<evand> if this isn't the same as the user you created during the install, then you'll have to create an account for that user post-install
<miniux> Alright perfect, thanks for the help, sorry for the channel abuse
<evand> it's late, no one would be talking here anyway
<evand> best of luck to you
<miniux> thanks again
<evand> you're welcome
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-17
<soren> Which d-i component provides /usr/lib/finish-isntall.d/10bind-mount ?
<cjwatson> soren: finish-install
<soren> cjwatson: Alright... which component generates the target /etc/fstab? In particular that cdrom bit..
<soren> I could also just explain what my problem is...
<soren> The server install gets stuck during finish-install, and from what I can tell, it's because 10bind-mount tries to unmount /target/cdrom, but mount shows that the cdrom is mounted as /target/media/cdrom0 instead..
<soren> So I'm trying to find out if something changed in the installer to make this happen or if it's perhaps one of the postinst scripts in one of the packages that get installed that causes it to be mounted as /media/cdrom0 _in addition_ to the bind mount on /cdrom from the installer..
<cjwatson> soren: partman-target generates the target /etc/fstab
<cjwatson> /cdrom (in /target) is meant to be a symlink to /media/cdrom0 or whatever
<cjwatson> actually to /media/cdrom which is then a symlink in turn
<cjwatson> it's a relative symlink so *should* work
<cjwatson> base-installer does the bind-mount, and does so using 'mount -o bind /cdrom/ /target/cdrom/' (configure_apt in library.sh)
<soren> Aw, crap. This time it worked.
<soren> cjwatson: Did you update d-i to use 2.6.24-8 kernels yet? (I've been away for a few days, so no entirely caught up yet)
<cjwatson> soren: no, because linux-meta is still on -7
<cjwatson> hmm, apparently was bumped and my mirror is out of date
<CIA-44> debian-installer: cjwatson * r876 ubuntu/ (10 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-8 kernels.
<CIA-44> debian-installer: cjwatson * r877 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu29
<soren> cjwatson: Excellent, thanks. That ticks the last bits off my "this must be done before ff"-check list.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-09
<twb> The "server" and "alternate" CDs are subtly different, e.g. the tasksel list provided is different.
<twb> I'm doing installs using the bare netinst kernel and initrd, which seem to behave like the alternate CD.
<twb> Can I make them behave like the "server" CD, i.e. things like offering the server tasksel list?  If so, how?
<twb> I'm having trouble appending preseed.cfg to a gunzipped initrd.
<twb> $ cpio -o --append -F initrd </dev/null
<twb> cpio: premature end of file
<twb> Looks like I need -H newc...
<davmor2> Morning guys are you around I have a query about reinstall grub in rescue mode?
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: ^ Forgot to add your names D'oh
<cjwatson> what is your query?
<davmor2> is /dev/hdxx still relevant on an ubuntu system being as all drives are now /dev/sdxx
<davmor2> or is grub specific to a fault?
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> firstly, (hdN) in grub does not mean /dev/hdN
<cjwatson> secondly, some systems do still use /dev/hdN
<davmor2> cjwatson: I know that (hd0) isn't specific but the text also says you can type in /dev/hda as an example.  I was just checking that this information was still relevant and not out of date as it may of been missed :)
<davmor2> Now I know I can carry on :)  Thanks
<cjwatson> yeah, it's still relevant; only IDE controllers which have been converted to the PATA subsystem use /dev/sd*
<cjwatson> it may not be the *best* example nowadays, but it isn't wrong
<davmor2> cjwatson: Cool, I only really noticed it because I'm writing up the testcase and wondered about it :)
<lool> cjwatson: Just FTR we've looked at the NSLU2 boot issue last week and ogra is continuing research on this; there are misc hints we're trying out
<lool> Such as endianess of the kernel, apex fis partitioning, apex script
<lool> Hmm right CONFIG_CPU_BIG_ENDIAN is set on Ubuntu and not on Debian
<cjwatson> lool: ok, thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: is it best to enable pc cards if you have them at the find cd stage in expert mode?
<cjwatson> it's best to accept the defaults in expert mode unless you have specific requirements
<davmor2> cjwatson: Thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3000 ubiquity/debian/ (57 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3001 ubiquity/debian/po/ (58 files): more complete translation update
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r151 ubuntu/debian/ (64 files in 2 dirs): Update translation templates.
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r152 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu10
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok to add the multipath patch for grub? (bug 312447)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312447 in grub "support for multipath" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312447
<cjwatson> tjaalton: that seems OK
<tjaalton> cjwatson: thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3002 ubiquity/ (10 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Replace the previous iteration of the timezone map (zoommap) with a new
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  version (timezone_map) that should be easier to use, in accordance with the
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  JauntyUbiquityUsability specification.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Use wrap_label, a replacement for GtkLabel from libview that does
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  height-for-width text wrapping to work around bgo 101968.
<evand> That still needs quite a bit of polish and bug fixing, but I wanted to make sure it landed ASAP
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3003 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: Create the debug log if it does not already exist.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3004 ubiquity/gui/glade/stepLocation.glade: The first drop down box on the timezone selection page now describes a region, not a time zone.
<cjwatson> evand: r3003> oops, good point
<cjwatson> evand: could you do that to oem-config too?
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<davmor2> evand: so that'll be in the installer tomorrow correct so I can see if I can break it :)
<CIA-3> oem-config: evand * r606 oem-config/oem-config: Create the log file if it does not already exist.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3005 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity.templates: Change the first drop down box to reflect the region in the templates file as well.
<evand> davmor2: only if we release a new ubiquity today.  I wouldn't worry too much about hammering it just yet.  There are a few glaring issues that I need to fix first (the timezone points do not line up properly and we need to remove the country borders, for example)
<evand> Still if you test it and find some other issue, I'm keen to hear about it
<davmor2> evand: I'm smoke testing each afternoon so if it's in it'll get tested :)
<evand> wonderful
<davmor2> :)
<evand> mpt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-timezone-9.04-dev.png - if you have a free moment and see any glaring errors in that design, do let me know.  Alternatively I'm a few desks away and can give you a quick demo, but I suspect you're too busy for that.  Do note that we're going to remove the country borders and use better colors in the next cut of the image.  I also still have to render a clock in there somewhere and possibly brin
<evand> g in the right edge a bit to make the spacing even.
<evand> ^ cjwatson likewise :)
<mpt> evand, it's very ... colorful
<evand> indeed, the colors on the terrain will be removed
<evand> well, merged into a single color
<evand> but noted :)
<mpt> good good
<mpt> The intro blurb says "the indicated current time" but I don't see any
<evand> indeed, I have to add a clock still
<evand> my current thought it to put a rendered analog clock with a digital clock embedded in that either in the bottom left of the map or between south america and africa
<evand> but suggestions welcome there
<evand> worst case scenario, I could always add the text clock back in
<evand> (it was removed to allow more space for the map)
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> Ideally the instructions for what to do if the time is still incorrect should be pretty close to wherever the clock ends up
<evand> ok
<mpt> The whole map is off-center
<mpt> and (therefore?) so are the menus underneath
<evand> indeed, I believe that was originally done to be in line with the HIG (indenting underneath the explanatory text)
<evand> cjwatson: suggested indenting the right side as well
<evand> my personal preference would be to remove the indentation altogether
<mpt> I agree
<evand> with which?
<mpt> removing it altogether
<evand> ok
<mpt> I think indentation is intended more for showing which controls belong to which heading when there are multiple headings
<mpt> Here there's only one
<evand> ok, noted.  Wonderful, that will provide even more space for the map to grow into.
<mpt> (Do the other installer steps have the same indentation?)
<evand> Most do (http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/)
<CarlFK> 2 part question: what is the right way to change:  /boot/grub/menu.lst:85 # defoptions=quiet splash
<evand> ugh, glade-3 is thoroughly annoying sometimes (deletes custom widgets, renames things foowidget1)
<CarlFK> so that when a new kernel gets added, I don't get a .conf collision - and is there some way to drive this from the preseed file so that I don't have to even edit the file
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3006 ubiquity/gui/glade/stepLocation.glade: Remove the GtkAlignment (and thus the left padding of the map) from the timezone selection page.
<mpt> evand, the only other one that jumps out as wrong is the keyboard layout step
<mpt> oh, now I see that the "Where are you" map isn't centered either
<evand> mpt: you would suggest removing the indentation on the keyboard selection page as well?
<mpt> yep
<mpt> and the "Where are you" page
<evand> the map isn't centered?  It's a projection of a sphere :)
<mpt> It's not horizontally centered within the window
<evand> ahh, indeed
<evand> ok, I've made the where are you page change as r3006
<evand> I'll take care of the keyboard layout page now
<mpt> CIA-3 said 3006 was about timezone, not where are you
<mpt> but thanks :-)
<mpt> hm
<mpt> I wonder if a nice way to show the selected time would be as text, overlaid at the bottom of the selected timezone
<evand> where are you is the timezone :)
<evand> hrm
<mpt> oh, sorry
<evand> that could easily be done.  I can at least mock it up as one possible option.
<mpt> Looking at the old screenshots I thought it was a completely separate stage for some reason
<mpt> Maybe that's why the DX team have started calling me Muppet
<evand> hahaha
<mpt> ... Because if the selected time is near the bottom of the map, and the "If the selected time is wrong..." text is underneath the map, that will achieve the goal of having those two things near each other.
<evand> ah, indeed
<mpt> The whole set of instructions could stand being under the map, even
<mpt> For "Selected region" and "Selected city", what does the word "selected" achieve?
<evand> not sure, I think I was just trying to be consistent with the old design
<evand> but if "City:" and "Region:" works, I'm fine with changing that
<mpt> I think it would work
<mpt> Heh, looking at this map I can see why Xinjiang has its own unofficial timezone
<evand> ok, I'll make the change there as well
<mpt> The main remaining thing that puzzles me is why two of the areas look selected
<mpt> two of the timezones, I mean
<evand> one is selected and the mouse is over the other
<evand> the highlight moves with the mouse
<evand> currently, anyway
<mpt> ah, hmm
<mpt> So is there any mousedown feedback?
<evand> the x appears over the nearest timezone point to the cursor
<evand> other than that, no
<evand> there are two ways to get to the same place.  You can select a timezone point by using the map, or using the drop down menus.
<evand> Using one or the other reflects the selection in both.
<mpt> I think it's confusing for the selection appearance and the mouseover appearance to be 99% the same
<mpt> I'm not a fan of mouseover effects in general, unless they clarify things in a way that really would be too cluttersome if applied even when you weren't mousing over
<evand> so your preference would be for the timezone highlight to only appear when the user clicks on the map?
<mpt> So if you'd decided that showing all the timezone boundaries all the time was too cluttersome, I could understand showing the border of the hovered-over timezone on mouseover
<mpt> but you're showing all the timezone boundaries all the time anyway
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3007 ubiquity/gui/glade/stepKeyboardConf.glade: Remove the alignments next to the keyboard selection widget and the 'type here' GtkEntry box, per mpt's suggestion.
<mpt> yes, I think so
<mpt> highlight just the selection
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3008 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity.templates: Remove 'Selected' from the labels on the timezone page.
<evand> my only concern there is that it's then not obvious that you can interact with the map
<evand> as it does nothing at all when you move over it.  You have to click on it to realize that it's interactive.
<mpt> Could you use the pointy-hand cursor?
<mpt> (the one Web browsers use for links)
<davmor2> evand: can you not change the cursor to be a pointy hand or something as you hover over the map
<davmor2> and a cursor the rest
<evand> Hrm, I could indeed
<mpt> snap :-)
<evand> mpt: did he beat you to it?
<mpt> Not from where I'm sitting, maybe I'm lagging
<mpt> anyway
<davmor2> I was typing it as mpt posted :)
<mpt> What are the dark dots west of Greenland?
<cjwatson> 3
<mpt> I was thinking they were cities that use the next-door timezone, but according to Google Maps there's nothing there
<davmor2> evand: for colours could you not just use a green/blue/lightish grey and pick a slightly light colour for the adjoining time zone and then back to the darker version and so on
<evand> hrm according to the map we're using they appear to be part of -5
 * evand digs
<davmor2> s/light/lighter
<evand> hrm, it indeed appears to be a bug with the image.  I'll make a note to mention that to Ken.
<evand> davmor2: the colors are going to change, but I'm leaving the selection mostly up to Ken as he's designing the image.
 * mpt guesses supporting Xinjiang time probably would upset more people than it would delight
<davmor2> ah okay
<evand> mpt: xinjiang time?  Isn't that just +8?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3009 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Changelog entry for the alignment removals.
<mpt> evand, officially yes, unofficially it's +6
<evand> heh
 * evand shakes his head at the mess that is timezones
<davmor2> evand: And you said it would be easier ;)
<mpt> What timezone you use depends on what form of transport you're using, among other things
<evand> wow
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3010 ubiquity/ubiquity/timezone_map.py:
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Display a hand pointing cursor when over the timezone map.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Remove the timezone mouseover highlights.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3011 ubiquity/ubiquity/timezone_map.py: Add the current time to the bottom left of the selected timezone on the timezone map page.
<evand> whoops, that should say bottom right
<cjwatson> CarlFK: easiest way is just to put the extra parameters you want at the end of the kernel parameters when booting the installer itself, after the "--" separator parameter
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r75 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Better handle filesystem-on-disk in the bootloader installing code.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Thanks Loïc Minier (LP: #325375)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: awesome.  thanks.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: pxe booted installer with:     append initrd=ubuntu/jaunty/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/get_hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=http://shaz/ubuntu/jaunty/preseed.cfg tasksel:tasksel/first="ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop" -- vga=6
<CarlFK> menu.lst still has: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-7-generic root=UUID=a5e2a23e-a2ea-4aa8-8d20-72e43612e99c ro quiet splash
<CarlFK> does the installer save the kernel params it used to /var/something?
<cjwatson> vga= is explicitly excluded
<CarlFK> heh
<cjwatson> are you *sure* you want it?
<cjwatson> it breaks suspend/resume
<CarlFK> I can live without vga - more important just to get rid of the splash so that if the boot hangs I can see the last thing it was doing
<cjwatson> sounds as though the easiest approach would be to sed defoptions in preseed/late_command and run update-grub
<cjwatson> debian-installer/framebuffer=false will also disable splash, but may have other consequences you don't want (or you may not care)
<cjwatson> oh, I think I've said before, but you can replace your tasksel preseeding there with tasks=ubuntu-desktop
<CarlFK> so after menu.lst gets changed (sed of vi) I run update-grub,  and that will get rid of the "menu.lst has changed, what do you want to do? " when apt-get installs a new kernel?
<CarlFK> oh yeah... forgot to touch that up]
<cjwatson> you'll only get that if you change the comments and the autogenerated options separately
<CarlFK> ah - I should just change the # defoptions=quiet splash and let update-grub update the kernel line?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> the file format sucks, sorry about that
<cjwatson> (not that it's my fault, but collectively ...)
<CarlFK> i can cope.
<CarlFK> thanks for the tips - 'i'll give it a shot
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r694 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog free_space/new/do_option):
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: Don't default to logical if an extended partition already exists, only
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: if a real primary partition exists.
<CarlFK> and the project I am working on has an issue tracker where I am pasting what you tell me - if we are lucky I will remember where to look when it comes up in 6 months ;)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3012 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't default to logical if an extended partition already exists, only
<CIA-3> ubiquity: if a real primary partition exists.
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r279 ubuntu/ (72 files in 25 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-auto: Add support for $default_filesystem as the partition type in a recipe,
<CIA-3> partman-auto: and $default_filesystem{ } as an internal specifier. These are
<CIA-3> partman-auto: equivalent to FS and filesystem{ FS } respectively, where FS is the
<CIA-3> partman-auto: value of partman/default_filesystem. Requires partman-base 128ubuntu6.
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r675 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control init.d/crypto): Honour partman/default_filesystem. Requires partman-base 128ubuntu6.
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r695 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control free_space/new/do_option):
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: Honour partman/default_filesystem when creating new partitions. Requires
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: partman-base 128ubuntu6.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1037 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Document new $default_filesystem substitution and $default_filesystem{ }
<CIA-3> debian-installer: internal specifier in partman recipes.
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r280 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 83ubuntu3
<CarlFK> cjwatson: how do I update-grub in the installer?  update-grub=  -sh: update-grub: not found
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r676 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu4
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r696 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu3
<cjwatson> CarlFK: chroot /target update-grub
<cjwatson> actually maybe 'in-target update-grub' would be better; that also mounts a bunch of filesystems and hooks up debconf plumbing
<CarlFK> worked at the prompt - added to late_command, from the top...
 * CarlFK does happy grub dance 
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks bunches - this little grub issue has been bugging me for a long time
<cjwatson> glad to help
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-10
<twb> I just did an "guided LVM setup" on a 3TB RAID6 array, with 2GB of RAM.
<twb> It tried to create a *two TERAbyte* swap partition!
<twb> cjwatson: ping, are you awake by any chance?
<twb> This was with d-i, not ubiquity, of course.  Using the 8.04.2 Server CD.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3013 ubiquity/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: merge w/ mythbuntu-ubiquity.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Remove page skipping, inspect.stack and other hack filled code.
<superm1> cjwatson, ^ that should be a majority of the "weird" code gone now in mythbuntu_ui.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3014 ubiquity/ (11 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: - Just ask all questions instead.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: - Remove themes and plugins pages and all associated debconf templates.
<cjwatson> superm1: cool, thanks
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1038 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-7 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1039 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu16
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3015 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Handle a non-existant selection in the timezone city drop down box.
<StevenK> cjwatson, evand: Would you guys be comfortable with me filing bugs about stuff that doesn't fit on say, a Q1U, per the UDS discussion with evand about it.
<evand> StevenK: Absolutely
<evand> though do note the UI is still in a bit of flux at the moment, and I have yet to make a concerted effort to reduce the space taken up by new UI elements
<evand> but bug reports are always welcome
<CarlFK> What hardware detection does d-i do that impacts the install?  (target disk size for sure, laptop-mode or something?)
<cjwatson> hard to summarise briefly, best to look at the hw-detect source package for most of it
<CarlFK> thanks
<cjwatson> laptop-mode yes, detects processor and installs libc6-i686, may install packages for certain other types of hardware, etc.
<CarlFK> im pretty sure the answer is 'no' but to be sure: does the installer alter initrd?
<CarlFK> Trying to figure out how portable a drive is once the install is done.  I know I can move it to just about anything, within reason (don't think I can move x86 to ppc)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3016 ubiquity/ubiquity/timezone_map.py: Iterate through the closest five points to the mouse on consecutive clicks from the same location in the timezone map.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: err. the installer creates the initrd; the contents of the initrd depend on the set of packages you have installed
<cjwatson> CarlFK: it is generally a design goal that it should be portable, but there may be bugs
<lool> cjwatson: FYI I verified your size changes to d-i and these are the same I would have done
<lool> (for NSLU2)
<lool> cjwatson: There's only a weird change to a comment: you changed "size of partition - 16" in a comment to "size of partition - 21"
<lool> cjwatson: But it's really "- 16" (and that's the value you used)
<cjwatson> -       util/pad $(TEMP)/initrd.gz.nslu2 6291440 # size of partition - 16 for header
<cjwatson> +       util/pad $(TEMP)/initrd.gz.nslu2 5636080 # size of partition - 21 for header
<lool> Yes
<cjwatson> I thought "size of partition" was the whole thing, and thus that comment would need to be changed in step with the actual value?
<lool> cjwatson: Size of partition is the whole thing
<lool> Sorry
<cjwatson> whole thing> kernel plus initramfs
<lool> The whole thing is size of partition - 16
<cjwatson> one of us is confused
<lool> cjwatson: The partitions start with a 16 bytes header
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> I thought it meant 16 blocks
<lool> And are multiple of blocks (131072 bytes)
<lool> cjwatson: Your size adjustment is exactly 5 blocks
<cjwatson> right, that's why I changed the comment because I thought it meant 16 blocks
<lool> 43*131072 - 16 == 5636080
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1040 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/ixp4xx/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Fix my confused comment change in nslu2 initrd padding code (thanks,
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Loïc Minier).
<lool> Thanksely
<lool> cjwatson: No I have no idea why it wont work, but we'll rebuild the kernel with the right endianess first (flipping endianess manually didn't help)
<lool> *Now
<lool> discussion is on #ubuntu-arm, but I'm just keeping you up-to-date
<lool> ogra is chasing this; I don't have a NSLU2 so I can't
<CarlFK> cjwatson:  design goal  w/bugs <- perfect
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I think normally the main changes in the initrd will be to do with partitioning rather than hardware; for example if you install with LVM then you get LVM bits in your initrd, etc.
<cjwatson> there may be exceptions that escape my memory
<cjwatson> perhaps the location of the swap partition, if it isn't UUID-ified
<CarlFK> cjwatson: "design goal" is more than enough
<CarlFK> I am looking at a 300 line bash script that does an install: debootstrap sarge /root/$ROOTFSDIR $MIRROR > /tmp/debootstrap.out 2>&1 &
<cjwatson> *backgrounding* debootstrap?
<cjwatson> I suppose it might then go on to parse the .out for progress information ...
<CarlFK>         while [ -e /proc/$PID ]         do             echo -n '.'             sleep 5
<CarlFK> and give me a headache ...
<CarlFK> all this is going away.  d-i + preseed = install happiness.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3017 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Properly split the timezone names.
<davmor2> evand: will the map for kubuntu remain as is or will that change to the newer map too?
<evand> as is for the foreseeable future
<davmor2> okay cool
<CarlFK> cjwatson: how many hours have you spent working towards the "design goal that it should be portable" ?
 * CarlFK tries to keep a straight face...
<cjwatson> we got it right from the start O:-)
<evand> I'm planning on releasing a new ubiquity in roughly two hours.  If anyone still has things they want to check in and don't think they'll make it by then, please let me know and I'll wait.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3018 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3019 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 83ubuntu3, partman-base 128ubuntu6, partman-partitioning 64ubuntu3,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-target 58ubuntu3, user-setup 1.23ubuntu10.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3020 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.7
<stgraber> cjwatson: Have you heard about regressions in Hardy where d-i during partioning when using preseed ? (something to do with the partition file system) ? I have been reported that by two different people at the office today (I plan to have a look at it tomorrow)
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'm not sure I can parse that let alone say whether I've heard about it :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: it doesn't sound familiar, no ...
<stgraber> a "fail" was miissing in the first sentence :)
<cjwatson> "partition file system" EPARSE
<cjwatson> anyway, even if I make guesses it's not familiar to me, so feel free to send over more details when you have them and I can take a look
<stgraber> cjwatson: "No root file system is defined" with http://www.stgraber.org/download/test.seed (light version of our preseed for debuging)
<stgraber> http://www.stgraber.org/download/ltsp/ltsp-cluster-raid.seed (OpenVZ + RAID1) does the same (and I'm 90% sure we used it a few months ago to install our new servers ...)
<superm1> evand, http://pastebin.com/f1789919d
<superm1> that's coming up with the latest ubiquity upload.  where is rsvg supposed to come from?
<superm1> looks like python-gnome2-desktop i think.  that's troublesome for non gnome
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-11
<superm1> evand, well i think it looks like bug 223671.  i've marked it accordingly.  once gnome-python-desktop is split up ubiquity's depends can be fixed up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223671 in ubiquity "wnck and rsvg should be provided in seperate packages not requiring gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223671
<joshk> cjwatson: around?
<TheMuso> joshk: He would be asleep at this time.
<TheMuso> I suspect
<joshk> ok
<joshk> i guess i'll send him an email
<evand> argh, completely forgot about that dependency
<evand> I'll just rework it to completely use PNGs, as previously planned
<soren> Did mathiaz post his ISO testing scripts somewhere?
<evand> soren: Not sure, but perhaps this is it: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathiaz/+junk/iso_testing_scripts
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'll need the syslog as well as the preseed file
<soren> evand: You must be one of those Google users.
<evand> :)
<soren> evand: Thanks. :)
<evand> anytime
<persia> I'm trying to test my solution for bug 291670, and keep running into the installer failing to detect the CD-ROM drive under kvm.  The first advice I received indicated that this was probably transient, but I've replicated on a few dailies.  Is this an issue with the kernel, with the installer, or something else?  (read: how should I file a bug)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291670 in base-installer "LPIA installer missing kernel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291670
<cjwatson> persia: doesn't happen to me on i386. I'm guessing that the kernel packaging is failing to include the necessary modules in the udebs it ships
<persia> No, it's specific to the lpia alternate CD.  I'll chase up with the kernel folk.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> persia: use lspci to figure out the device, correlate against kernel source to figure out which module is involved, and then look in debian/d-i/
<cjwatson> persia: "kernel packaging failing to include necessary modules in udebs" is exactly the sort of thing that is specific to alternate CDs, and could well be lpia-specific, so ...
<cjwatson> it *could* be an installer bug, but that sounds less likely in this case
<TheMuso> persia: If you need to send a patch to the kernel folks, either Colin or myself would be happy to go through sending one to them which they can apply right out of the mail.
<persia> TheMuso, Thanks for the offer, but I'm not sure I'll get that far.  To me, the kernel still remains the territory of grues.
<TheMuso> persia: in the case of d-i, it is very easy.
<TheMuso> Its just adding a module name to a file.
<persia> Ah.  Yes, that I think I can do :)  The phrase "patch to the kernel" always interrupts my thinking processes a bit :)
<TheMuso> heh
<cjwatson> debian/d-i/ is not really the kernel. It used to be in a separate set of packages but got imported into the packaging.
<cjwatson> s/packaging/kernel packaging/
<TheMuso> I guess the only sticking point is dealing with git.
<persia> Well, at this point, the sticking point is tracking down what's missing :)
<persia> Once that's sorted, whether it's git or a patch in a bug, or just barking at someone is the simple bit.
 * TheMuso nods.
<evand> cjwatson: Regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/OemTrackingId , do you think there should be a default DCD, and if so, any suggestions for the value?  ubuntu-cdimage was my thought.
<cjwatson> evand: I don't think there should be a default DCD
<evand> ok, noted
<davmor2> evand: When is the new timezone map going into ubiquity?
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: I seem to be getting this issue just recently http://www.davmor2.co.uk/partition.png
<davmor2> shouldn't the images stay on the one page?
<cjwatson> you mean the scrollbar?
<cjwatson> it looks like it couldn't make the text fit *shrug*
<davmor2> cjwatson: I mean the hd representation at the top
<davmor2> Is that literally because the text is too long?
<cjwatson> looks like it, yes
<cjwatson> maybe ought to wrap or something
<davmor2> cjwatson: Ah okay I'll have a look against vista at some point and see if it is the same
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r281 ubuntu/ (71 files in 25 dirs): merge from Debian 84 (the hard way, since it was released from the lenny branch)
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r282 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 84ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r207 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 32 (the hard way, since it was released from the lenny branch)
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r208 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 32ubuntu1
<evand> davmor2: that's a known bug
<evand> that will be fixed Real Soon Now (tm) :)
<davmor2> evand: Real Soon Now (tm) isn't that short before the next LTS :)
 * cjwatson kicks partman-auto-lvm. Stupid overcomplicated code
<evand> heh
<redmage123> Hello all.  Anyone online?
<cjwatson> better to ask your question
<redmage123> okay.
<redmage123> I've just set up a laptop with intrepid via a network installation, but for some reason, the keyboard isn't in English.  It appears to be Arabic or some such.
<redmage123> I.e. I can't type in anything in English characters.
<cjwatson> I'd like to see /etc/default/console-setup please. Also does this affect console or X or both?
<redmage123> console, I can't even get into X, yet.
<cjwatson> try alt+shift (and release) and see if that switches to English
<redmage123> Is there a way to change the keyboard config on the fly?
<redmage123> nope
<cjwatson> if you can access the system remotely you can change /etc/default/console-setup and run 'sudo setupcon'. But I'd like a copy of the file first
<cjwatson> also was this an automatic installation of some kind?
<redmage123> Yes.  I used a local laptop as the tftp/pxe boot/preseed server
<redmage123> Also running Ubuntu 8,.10
<cjwatson> then perhaps the preseed file would be useful to me
<redmage123> What's the best way to get it to you?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+filebug
<cjwatson> make sure to erase passwords from it, obviously
<redmage123> okay.  i just submitted bug 328078.  The preseed.cfg file is attached.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328078 in ubuntu "Ubuntu network installer sets incorrect keyboard locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328078
<cjwatson> you didn't use the URL I gave though ;-)
<cjwatson> (reassigned to console-setup)
<cjwatson> redmage123: so the main thing I notice is that you haven't actually preseeded keyboard configuration
<cjwatson> redmage123: you've used preseeding information from some Debian documentation, or perhaps some very old (< edgy) Ubuntu documentation
<redmage123> isn't d-i console-keymaps-at/keymap select us going to give me the proper keyboard setup?
<cjwatson> no; that's based on a keyboard component in the installer that was removed in edgy
<redmage123> oops.
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html is the documentation to use for 8.10
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-l10n advises "d-i console-setup/layoutcode string us"
<cjwatson> it would be nice if we had a more graceful default, though, and I've said as much in the bug
<cjwatson> the reason we changed the preseed variable name rather than maintaining compatibility, by the way, was that we switched to generating console keymaps from X keymaps, and so you now select an X keymap name rather than a console keymap name
<cjwatson> in some cases these overlapped (e.g. us), but in many cases they didn't, and I think there were even some conflicts
<cjwatson> so it was better to have a clean break
<redmage123> got it.  I'm trying the new config now...
<redmage123> I do have to say that setting up an automated network installation of Ubuntu has been...challenging. :-)
<redmage123> For some reason, even though I had mounted the intrepid iso on my local system, I simply coudln't get the remote installer to use it.
<cjwatson> it's probably easier if you follow the right documentation ;-)
<redmage123> so, I had to switch it to an ubuntu installation site on the internet.
<cjwatson> we don't generally support installing from a mounted ISO; while ISO images contain *most* of what you need for a netboot installation, they really aren't guaranteed to do so
<cjwatson> the netboot initrd is starting out from a different set of installer components
<cjwatson> that said, it ought to be possible, I just tend not to have very much sympathy when it breaks ;-)
<redmage123> Okay, so what if I'm in a situation where, for whatever reason, I need to install ubuntu over the network but don't have internet access or have a heavy firewall presence which I can't modify?  Am I SOL?
<cjwatson> for firewalls, I generally advise (getting somebody who can to) create a local mirror. You're going to need one anyway for installing any other packages after the fact or for security updates
<redmage123> Is there any good docs for creating a local mirror?
<cjwatson> still, it may be possible to get it to work in your case; I'd be happy to look at a log of it failing to use the mounted ISO image to figure out why it didn't work
<cjwatson> debmirror(1)
<redmage123> I don't think it's necessary to debug the iso issue, this is really more of my lack of experience in doing network installs in Ubuntu than anything else.  I just assumed (wrongly) that pointing remote install to the .iso was the correct procedure.
<cjwatson> it's probably just incorrect preseeding somewhere ...
<cjwatson> "d-i mirror/country string manual" rather than "enter information manually" might help
<cjwatson> although shouldn't be relevant
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition \
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<cjwatson> that's bizarre - that expands to "d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda" which I'm sure isn't what you meant
<cjwatson> might be less effort in the long run to start from scratch with the Ubuntu example preseed file :-)
<stgraber> cjwatson: we're opening a bug report now with everything attached
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 328097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328097 in debian-installer "preseeding partitionning isn't working anymore hardy 8.04.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328097
<superm1> evand, well splitting python-gnome2-desktop is feasible still, does rsvg provide enough advantages (scaling) that it would be more worthwhile to use?
<evand> It's somewhat hard to say as the requirements have changed slightly as the code has been developed, so while rendering SVGs as the mouse moved was basically unusable, we now only render the highlight on click.  Still, I'm inclined to go with PNGs just because I've been bitten so badly by the poor performance of the old design.
<evand> It's not going to be much work to make it use all PNGs (as I'm partly through it now).
<superm1> oh yeah definitely agree there then
<evand> good deal
<cjwatson> stgraber: any chance you could do a bit of set -x debugging work for me?
<cjwatson> stgraber: remove enough of your preseeding so that you get the hostname prompt, then run through the installer until the hostname prompt appears, switch to tty2, 'nano /bin/perform_recipe', and put 'set -x' on the second line
<cjwatson> stgraber: then switch back to tty1, continue the installation, and send me the syslog again
<cjwatson> (I've looked through the existing logs and they don't really give me enough, unfortunately)
<stgraber> cjwatson: sure
<stgraber> cjwatson: I don't have perform_recipe when at the hostname prompt
<stgraber> isn't it downloaded right after that prompt ? (I'm using mini.iso)
<cjwatson> can you stick around for a bit? I have to run right now
<stgraber> sure, I'm EST so I have plenty of time :)
<lool> cjwatson: re NSLU2: Issue was that the ramdisk was overwriting APEX when unpacked; we found values which work but need a change in APEX; ogra experiments a bit more to find optimal values for APEX and we hope to get these changes in Debian
<cjwatson> lool: ok, cool
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3021 ubiquity/ (27 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Make the timezone map only use PNGs to avoid a dependency on
<CIA-3> ubiquity: python-gnome2-desktop and because we want to optimze for speed rather
<CIA-3> ubiquity: than image quality.
<evand> ^ Apologies for growing the size of the bzr branch by removing and adding all of those images.
<superm1> evand, can you upload that change today too so that xubuntu and mythbuntu dailies aren't broke?
<tunk> I'm having real problems installing ubuntu on my aspire one netbook. I've tried making usb key installers from iso images using unetbootin, but they result in boot errors on the aspire. the .img file for UNR succeeds until it gets to "will mount root from /dev/sdb". Any ideas?
<tunk> is it just that the usb keydrive is rubbish? I've tried 2
<tunk> are there any ubuntu net install images (.img files) that i could use, as I have more success with those?
<cjwatson> have you tried usb-creator? that's the one we ship by default
<tunk> well on my desktop machine i run plain debian and its not available in the apt-get sources which i use.
<davmor2> tunk: netbook is an .img file
<tunk> davmor2, and it does boot, but it gets stuck when it gets to "will mount root from /dev/sdb"
<tunk> so for me, while it looks amazing, UNR is not working
<cjwatson> I suspect the UNR guys would love to know about that; most of them are not here
<cjwatson> we don't ship USB installation images of pure Ubuntu, only the application, since unfortunately it would basically double space requirements on our CD mirrors and that's a serious problem
<tunk> is it possible for me to create an .img file and then write it using dd? I think for UNR it's also as good to take Intrepid and install the packages on top.
<tunk> i guess that's what usb-creator does anyway.
<tunk> so do the UNR guys hang out in here?
<davmor2> tunk: #ubutnu-mobile
<tunk> thanks
<evand> superm1: absolutely
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3022 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 84ubuntu1.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3023 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.8
<joshk> cjwatson: hi, you there?
<cjwatson> joshk: yeah, for about five minutes
<joshk> d'oh. will you be back?
<joshk> silly UTC
<joshk> well, lemme make it quick
<joshk> <-- GET passwd/user-password-again
<joshk> --> 1<random memory corruption garbage>
<joshk> less says.. <E8><B3>*^C
<cjwatson> I'll be back in several hours
<joshk> ok
<cjwatson> blink. *memory corruption*?
<cjwatson> it's all sh and python ...
<cjwatson> well, apart from cdebconf. but that hardly ever has problems
<cjwatson> oh, but this is ubiquity so it's debconf, ergo perl
<joshk> hmm, wait, never mind. turning on the debug stuff messed with my generated preseed file
<joshk> my bad
<cjwatson> ah
<joshk> come back later, i'll probably have something for you then
<cjwatson> mkay
<cjwatson> you're slightly reliant on my evening time, but I'll see what I can do :-) Failing all else I do read scrollback
<joshk> okay
<joshk> thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: I think the best approach, then, might be to use expert mode (priority=low), to step through the installer until just before the partitioner starts, make those changes, and then set the priority back up to high or critical or whatever you want from the relevant main menu item
<joshk> cjwatson: so, it was showing me the wizard because of user-setup/encrypt-home being unset
<joshk> should there be a default for that?
<joshk> or should it be a hard option
<redmage123> Hello all.
<redmage123> So, I'm still running into this bizarre problem where the keyboard thinks it's in Arabic.
<redmage123> Can I change this from the xdm menu?
<redmage123> I tried setting the language to US/English, but it doesn't seem to make any difference...
<cjwatson> joshk: hmm. that alone perhaps shouldn't trigger it
<cjwatson> redmage123: just out of interest, are you preseeding console-setup/layoutcode as a kernel parameter, or only in your preseed file?
<joshk> cjwatson: if i preseeded it, the install goes on
<cjwatson> right. I think I would be inclined to call that a bug, on balance
<cjwatson> together with auto-login
<cjwatson> though I confess I'm not immediately sure how to fix it given the general architecture
<cjwatson> need to divide up the question set for each page into ones that must be shown or preseeded and ones that can use the default - sort of a priority distinction I suppose
<cjwatson> redmage123: the thing is that the console is configured *before* the preseed file is processed (along with the locale and other such early bits of the installer), so you generally need to set that on the kernel command line. Sorry, I should have mentioned this earlier. console-setup/layoutcode=us is the way you do this as a boot parameter
<joshk> well, a band-aid fix for now would be to default it to 'no'
<joshk> or something
<cjwatson> the code in question is shared with the alternate installer, so we actually don't have a particularly good place to handle defaulting for that right now
<cjwatson> I'd like a bug about this, and will try to figure it out
<cjwatson> (ubiquity runs user-setup behind the scenes and intercepts the debconf protocol; any time it gets an INPUT that isn't preseeded, that causes it to stop on whatever page it's on and ask the user)
<cjwatson> hmm, actually maybe it isn't too difficult
<redmage123> cjwatson:  Do I set this up in the pxelinux.cfg/default file?
<joshk> cjwatson: against ubiquity, then?
<cjwatson> joshk: yes please
<cjwatson> redmage123: yes
<joshk> k, will do
<cjwatson> redmage123: in the append line
<cjwatson> joshk: I think I have a handle on how to fix it but a bug will be useful retrospectively ("why the hell did I do that?")
<cjwatson> joshk: /ubuntu/+source/ubiquity, that is, not /ubiquity
<redmage123> It's already in there.  The append line looks like:
<redmage123> append ramdisk_size=14984 locale=en_US console-setup/layout=en_US...<other stuff here>
<cjwatson> that must be console-setup/layoutcode=us, not console-setup/layout=en_US
<redmage123> aha.
<cjwatson> en_US isn't a valid keyboard layout name, so it guesses wildly
<redmage123> same for the locale directive?
<cjwatson> no, en_US is a valid locale
<cjwatson> just that locales and keyboard layouts are different things :)
<redmage123> us is lower case or is the parameter case insensitive?
<cjwatson> lower case
<cjwatson> I don't remember offhand, but lower case will definitely work
<redmage123> Thanks.  I'll retry this...
<cjwatson> was there some documentation that led you to do console-setup/layout=en_US? If so, I'd love to get it fixed, because you aren't the first person who's made this mistake
<cjwatson> and I have a suspicion that this is on some web page somewhere ...
<redmage123> I'm going to definitely do a installation writeup and post it somewhere for others.
<cjwatson> (it does need to be layoutcode rather than layout BTW - arcane internals)
<redmage123> Yup.  Got it.
<redmage123> BTW, one thing I'd love to see in an installer is the ability to do an install and break into a shell rather than do the full install.  Is that possible?
<cjwatson> for things like recovering a system?
<cjwatson> or something else?
<redmage123> I hate it when I do a complete installation and then realize I've messed something up and have to reinstall.
<redmage123> i'd love to be able to get a certain way into an installation and then be able to break into a root shell rather than have to go through the whole installation again.
<redmage123> Does that make any sense?
<cjwatson> I'm sort of wondering what you would do in the root shell
<cjwatson> just stop and have a look around to check that things are sane?
<cjwatson> it would be a bit time-consuming, but you could run with priority=medium and then you could step through the install piece by piece
<redmage123> Possibly, or the ability to fix a specific thing that i've screwed up in the installation.
<cjwatson> and there are shells on tty2 and (in recent versions) tty3 that you can use
<cjwatson> if you know the installer well enough it's entirely possible to modify it on the fly from those shells
<cjwatson> (installer developers do it all the time ...)
<redmage123> Well, I do have to say that i've learned a tremendous amount about ubuntu installation in the last couple of weeks.  :-)
<cjwatson> the database of questions and answers that everything lives in is accessible from those shells (debconf-get, debconf-set), although there are some slightly awkward restrictions about setting things from there - workaroundable if you know exactly what you're doing
<cjwatson> what you're asking for sounds like something I do pretty regularly, i.e. run through the installer a little way to check that it's done the right thing. Going back is sometimes tricky for one reason or another but is usually possible *somehow*
<cjwatson> joshk: you know, I'm really stupid - this is a one-liner. I just need to *remove* those two questions from the list we pay attention to
<joshk> okay, well, you can just look busier then by closing the bug :)
<cjwatson> joshk++
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3024 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't show the "Who are you?" page just because the auto-login or
<CIA-3> ubiquity: encrypt-home questions are asked and not preseeded (LP: #328281).
<joshk> \o/
<cjwatson> redmage123: any luck confirming that proposed fix?
<redmage123> the installation is still underway.  it's kinda slow.  Currently it's in "Select and install software"
<redmage123> six per cent done.
<redmage123> Been like that for a little while.
 * cjwatson blames apt
<cjwatson> I think that's it sitting preconfiguring packages or something, but without a progress bar
<redmage123> It's gonna take probably another half hour or so before it's finished, I think.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-12
<tunk> cjwatson: thanks for your help earlier - i installed usb-creator and made an image and now i'm very happy to have ubuntu on my netbook.
<lfaraone> Is the workflow for working on usb-creator seriously "Edit, debuild, install, test"?
<cjwatson> tunk: yay
<lfaraone> (is there any way to use it w/o doing so?)
<tunk> cjwatson: your interest in such a dull question was much appreciated mate :)
<cjwatson> lfaraone: you'll have to wait until evand's around for an authoritative answer
<hilde444> bonjour
<evand> lfaraone: It is indeed.  Patches welcome if that sufficiently bothers you.
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r106 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh):
<CIA-3> hw-detect: Check dmraid's exit code as well as parsing its output, the latter for
<CIA-3> hw-detect: backward compatibility with dmraid << 1.0.0.rc15-1~exp4 only
<CIA-3> hw-detect: (LP: #325947).
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r352 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-3> base-installer: Check dmraid's exit code as well as parsing its output, the latter for
<CIA-3> base-installer: backward compatibility with dmraid << 1.0.0.rc15-1~exp4 only
<CIA-3> base-installer: (LP: #325947).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r768 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Check dmraid's exit code as well as parsing its output, the latter for
<CIA-3> grub-installer: backward compatibility with dmraid << 1.0.0.rc15-1~exp4 only
<CIA-3> grub-installer: (LP: #325947).
<CIA-3> os-prober: cjwatson * r228 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog os-prober):
<CIA-3> os-prober: Check dmraid's exit code as well as parsing its output, the latter for
<CIA-3> os-prober: backward compatibility with dmraid << 1.0.0.rc15-1~exp4 only
<CIA-3> os-prober: (LP: #325947).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r129 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted lib/base.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Check dmraid's exit code as well as parsing its output, the latter for
<CIA-3> partman-base: backward compatibility with dmraid << 1.0.0.rc15-1~exp4 only
<CIA-3> partman-base: (LP: #325947).
<cjwatson> evand: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/117202/ look halfway plausible to you? this is for bug 328437 (see #ubuntu-devel)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328437 in ubiquity "initramfs generated before removing casper" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328437
<cjwatson> I'm going to test it but another pair of eyes wouldn't hurt
 * evand looks
<evand> cjwatson: looks ok
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r107 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.71ubuntu4
<davmor2> evand: Yay maps in.  And is horrifically garish but works.  You might want to think re-wording the first line to  Select your time zone and then a city from the drop down list.
<evand> You can do both by clicking on the map, but indeed, the text needs a bit of love.
<evand> The colors will also be fixed in the next iteration.  The continents will also be made a solid color.
<davmor2> evand: I think it makes it a bit more obvious to select the time zone first and then the city.  I can see people clicking on the city list and wondering why their city isn't there :)
<evand> hrm
<davmor2> the way it's currently worded sorry
<evand> I do need to move the text as well, per mpt's advice.  But perhaps splitting it up with "Select your timezone from the map, or choose from the list below" above the map and "Select your region, then select a city near you." below it and above the drop down boxes.
<davmor2> Yes that would make it far more obvious :)
<davmor2> the pointy finger works well :)
<mpt> Select your time zone from the map, or by region and city.
<mpt> Select your time zone from the map, or by region and a nearby city.
<mpt> hrm
<mpt> First is more harmonious, second is more accurate
<mpt> (Pedantic note: "time zone" is English, "timezone" is programmerese)
<cjwatson> hmm. clicking on the region of sea at the bottom of the UTC+1 zone results in the UTC+2 zone being selected.
<cjwatson> indeed the click handling seems completely off in various ways ...
<evand> The map is off somewhat.
<evand> I need to work on lining up the timezone points better.
<evand> But yes, perhaps clicking should stay within the timezone band
<evand> Rather than going for the shortest distance possible
<cjwatson> yes, I think it should be unambiguous that if you click within a band you get that band selected; it's very confusing otherwise
<evand> absolutely, noted.
<evand> mpt: noted, I'll make that change as well
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r353 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu2
<cjwatson> I quite like the digital time beside the city
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r769 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.36ubuntu2
<evand> thanks, I need to work on that a little bit (moving it to the other side if you're on an edge, etc)
<CIA-3> os-prober: cjwatson * r229 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu4
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r130 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu7
<lfaraone> evand: Will the liveUSB creator work (theoretically) with tape drives? I'm wondering if I should add that to the "allowed devices" while I'm at it, or whehter it's pretty much useless.
<evand> I don't mind additional device types being added, provided they work of course, though I am very weary of making the test too broad and it picking up disk drives, leading a user to accidentally writing the usb image to one of their hard disk drives.
<evand> I'm also weary of turning the project into a swiss army knife, but if the code needed is simple and doesn't loosen the existing checks, I wouldn't mind it.
<lfaraone> evand: Don't worry, HAL lets you be *very* spesific.
<lfaraone> evand: You want a debdiff?
<evand> lfaraone: sure, or a regular diff would be fine
<evand> ideally bzr branches, but I can work a little to get a patch merged :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3025 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Show the time to the left of the selected time zone city if the text
<CIA-3> ubiquity: would otherwise extend past the right edge.
<lfaraone> evand: please merge the branch linked to bug 280336 (~lfaraone/usb-creator/sd-support), the patch someone attached doens't cover the related devices.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280336 in usb-creator "support for SD cards and removable media" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280336
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-13
<TheMuso> c
<evand> lfaraone: ok, I'll take a look at it today
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r209 ubuntu/ (66 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: Ask how much of the VG should be used for logical volumes, rather than
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: unconditionally using it all (LP: #160156).
<gomersion> Hi. Does anyone know if its possible to enable dm-multipath during an ubuntu install? Are there command line options to pass which enables it?
<cjwatson> there's been some work on that in jaunty, but probably doesn't work in prior releases
<cjwatson> I think it's disk-detect/multipath/enable=true in jaunty
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r210 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 32ubuntu2
<gomersion> Ok. thanks
<gomersion> I'll give that a try
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3026 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Only select cities that are in the same UTC offset as where the mouse
<CIA-3> ubiquity: clicked.
<evand> Short of the poor lining up of the map against the time zone cities, the time zone map should be usable now.
 * cjwatson perpetrates some entertaining ncurses abuse
<cjwatson> I think I may have cracked manual package selection
<cjwatson> except for some reason it's exiting right after displaying the terminal
<cjwatson> oh, I forgot to override SIGCHLD handling, bah
<lfaraone> evand: great.
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r153 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog user-setup-udeb.install):
<CIA-3> user-setup: Disable installation of pre-pkgsel.d/10kdesudo; it does nothing for
<CIA-3> user-setup: Ubuntu, and causes a confusing message that worries some people.
<cjwatson> sudo bterm -f /usr/share/oem-config/unifont.bgf -l en_GB.UTF-8 -- sh -c 'env DEBCONF_USE_CDEBCONF=1 DEBCONF_DEBUG=20 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/debug NCURSES_TRACE=8191 ./progress.config 2>err'
<cjwatson> ridiculous test-harness command lines of our time
<charlie-tca> Anybody report issues with Ubuntu Jaunty alternate cd failing to install?
<cjwatson> frequently ;-) you're going to have to be a *little* bit more specific than that!
<charlie-tca> failing at 6%, missing packages at lib-c6?
<charlie-tca> The following packages have unmet dependencies: Feb 13 14:28:07 in-target:   libart2.24-cil: Conflicts: libart2.0-cil but 2.20.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<charlie-tca> also libgconf2.24-cil
<charlie-tca> libgnome-vfs2.24-cil
<charlie-tca> Then three missing pacages
<cjwatson> that's not an installer bug, it just means the system isn't actually installable at the moment
<cjwatson> the installer is just the messenger
<charlie-tca> Who needs to know, or is it bug report time?
<cjwatson> we have automatic reports for this so it usually sorts itself out
<charlie-tca> Okay. Thanks
<cjwatson> it's good to report this when a milestone is coming up, but when it's just a random daily build it tends to be unnecessary
<cjwatson> but thanks :)
<evand> welcome :)
<shtylman_> thank you :)
<shtylman_> my current branch is ~shtylman/+junk/ubiquity but I will rename it at some point, I was just following a quick bzr guide as I had never used it before until like 3 days ago
<cjwatson> ~shtylman/ubiquity/arbitrary-name-for-your-branch would be neater and would make it show up on the ubiquity project page
<shtylman_> ahh..thanks for the heads up, I will do that... any advice on how to do that if I already have that branch? is there a move I can use?
<cjwatson> there's a rename feature in LP
<shtylman_> excellent
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~shtylman/+junk/ubiquity/+edit
<cjwatson> the naming scheme is OWNER/PROJECT/NAME by which you should be able to figure out which bits to edit
<shtylman_> ok, done...it is now ~shtylman/ubiquity/kdeui
<evand> shtylman_: if you follow the IRC notification part of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment , your commits will show up in here and will generally make it easier to follow the changes you're making
<evand> not a requirement though :)
<shtylman_> what type of changes does it notify? and would this be recommended? I don't have a problem setting it up if its helpful
<shtylman_> (side questions about bzr) I previously made a change to the timezone_map.py file for testing, but now I just want to replace mine with the one from the master branch, I know I can merge and commit, but I don't want to merge, just replace...help?
<cjwatson> merge, copy the .OTHER file to yours, resolve
<shtylman_> thanks
<cjwatson> or copy the file from the other branch after merging but before committing, if the merge doesn't leave a .OTHER file
<cjwatson> you can also do stuff with bzr diff -rbranch:../wherever | patch but TBH this way is easier
<shtylman_> yea...the .OTHER approach worked, thanks ... I am finding bzr to be more like svn (in commands and behavior) than git, even though it is also distributed
<evand> it notifies the channel of every commit, it's generally helpful as it's much easier for us to keep track of your branch
<shtylman_> every commit? or every push?
<evand> every commit
<cjwatson> most of us use "bound branches" so that commit==push
<cjwatson> although I unbind if I'm going to be without network access for a while
<cjwatson> (bzr help bind, bzr help unbind, bzr help checkout)
<shtylman_> interesting...I will look into that
<cjwatson> or maybe bzr help checkouts, more usefully
<cjwatson> bzr is more like cvs/svn command-wise by design, yes
<cjwatson> whereas git is explicitly unlike them by design; philosophical difference
<shtylman_> heh
<shtylman_> what is really cool to me is how well it integrates with launchpad
<shtylman_> makes starting development and keeping up really easy
<evand> indeed, launchpad is fantastic for such things
<shtylman_> to do the bound branch, can I just bzr checkout my branch? I did that but now I want to merge changes from the master branch and it is complaining, is there more I need to do to inform it of the master branch? like to I have to re bind to the master then merge and bind back?
<cjwatson> to convert a normal branch to a bound branch, 'bzr bind lp:~...'
<cjwatson> you should not bind to the master branch; that will create confusion
<cjwatson> what is the complaint?
<shtylman_> k
<shtylman_> no location specified...I think cause I never bound after the checkout
<cjwatson> um
<cjwatson> more likely that you didn't give a branch to bzr merge?
<shtylman_> yea :)
<cjwatson> normal would be 'bzr merge lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk' or 'bzr merge /path/to/local/checkout/of/same'
<shtylman_> ahhh
<cjwatson> you only have to do that the first time; it will remember thereafter, as long as you're only ever merging from a single branch
<shtylman_> ok
<shtylman_> ok, cool...all is well, thanks
<davmor2> evand: Hello why is encrypted home being dropped?
<davmor2> or is it just from ubiquity?
<evand> davmor2: security concerns.  It's not really encrypted if swap is not encrypted.
<davmor2> evand: so will it be dropped from d-i too then for that reason?
<evand> yes
<davmor2> Okay :)
<superm1> evand, are you dropping it entirely from the GUI or just hiding widgets and such until a more secure solution is developed?
<evand> I'd ideally like to do the latter
<superm1> well if the former happens, can you comment out the line or two related to it in mythbuntu_ui in your commit?
<evand> absolutely
<davmor2> evand: I know this will sound daft but if you've got to go to the extreme of encrypting home and swap then why not just promote encrypted lvm, or am I missing something else?
<evand> davmor2: a conversation to have with kirkland :)
<davmor2> kirkland: ^
<kirkland> davmor2: several reasons ...
<kirkland> davmor2: encrypted lvm requires a password on boot
<kirkland> davmor2: and it encrypts everything, including stuff that doesn't necessarily need to be encrypted
<kirkland> davmor2: like /lib, /usr, and so on
<cjwatson> also encrypted LVM is mounted even when the user in question is logged out; encrypted home is finer-grained
<kirkland> davmor2: also, the way we're doing encrypted home allows each user to encrypt (or not encrypt) their home dir with different keys
<kirkland> davmor2: which, as cjwatson points out, is unmounted after the user logs out
<kirkland> davmor2: finally, using the approach we've taken with encrypted home, it's possible (although not yet trivial) to make incremental backups of your encrypted home dir data
<kirkland> davmor2: it's not really possible to do an incremental backup of an entire lvm
<davmor2> kirkland: right now I get it a bit more thanks :)
<kirkland> davmor2: sure
<kirkland> davmor2: some will prefer encrypted lvm, no doubt, and there's no interest in removing that
<davmor2> kirkland: So why is it so hard to encrypt swap, is it because it is accessed by more than just 1 user?
<kirkland> davmor2: well, it's actually very easy to encrypt swap
<kirkland> davmor2: but doing so the "easy" way breaks hibernation on multi-user computers
<kirkland> davmor2: http://ubuntumagnet.com/2007/11/creating-encrypted-swap-file-ubuntu-using-cryptsetup
<kirkland> davmor2: that's a 4-step process to encrypting swap, and exactly what i use
<kirkland> davmor2: but i can't (and don't want to) hibernate my machine
<kirkland> davmor2: though i use suspend all the time
<kirkland> davmor2: with that mechanism, swap is encrypted with a different random key on boot, every time
<kirkland> davmor2: to enable hibernation to work, you would need a second, wrapping key
<kirkland> davmor2: and you'd need to enter that wrapping passphrase on boot
<kirkland> davmor2: and you'd need to share that passphrase with any other users who might want to resume that machine from a hibernation state
<kirkland> davmor2: i consider that a relative corner case, but I'm in the minority in that vote, i think :-)
<davmor2> kirkland: Yes I think anyone with a job and laptop might take issue with you :D
<davmor2> kirkland: So are we likely to this implemented and working full and stable by the next release?
<davmor2> 9.10
<davmor2> rather than 9.04
<kirkland> davmor2: i actually have a couple of ideas how to solve the encrypted swap issue
<kirkland> davmor2: i'm hoping for those to land in 9.10
<kirkland> davmor2: kees had an interesting suggestion
<kirkland> davmor2: i'm going to add a little script to ecryptfs-utils that will do the steps in that article url i pasted above
<kirkland> evand: hey, so encrypted-home is going to be dropped from the desktop installer, but i think it should remain in the server/alternate installers
<kirkland> evand: and i'd recommend just commenting it out
<kirkland> evand: i think we can address the concerns by 9.10 for swap and others
<evand> kirkland: why can it stay in one and not the other?  Can you reply in the email thread if you haven't already, I have to run to do some pre-vday errands and I suspect I wont be back until Monday
<kirkland> evand: sure.  basically, it comes down to the fact that the user would need to setup encrypted swap themselves postinstall using a script that i provide
<kirkland> evand: i don't think that's too much to ask of users installing via server/alternate installer
<shtylman_> is keyboard_names.py autogenerated?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-14
<shtylman> new changes to the timezone map on the kde side of ubiquity pushed to my branch.
<shtylman> also, I have a new (and I would say better) way of locating the cities on the map...that makes them appear closer to their realworld locations...should I make the change to gtk in my branch as well to be pulled from as well?
<Triad> Hello?
<triaddraykin> hello
<shtylman_> when you guys are developing on the installer how do you test changes you make while developing? I undetstand I can debuild but that takes forever...currently I run locally using python but the problem I have with that is some of the paths are hardcoded so I have to change them and then change back before I commit...is there a better solution? what is the common practice? thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-15
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3027 ubiquity/ (16 files in 5 dirs): merge with mythbuntu-ubiquity. finish the clean up to remove all bash postinstall code
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3028 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.98ubuntu2, grub-installer 1.36ubuntu2, hw-detect 1.71ubuntu4,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-base 128ubuntu7.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3029 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing ubiquity 1.11.9
<CaveOfAngelus> hi all, i'm strugglying to install ubuntu server on an esystem laptop, once i get past the opening menu the display becomes jagged, i suppose you could describe it as being skewed to the right at regular intervals
<CaveOfAngelus> anyone got ideas as to how i can resolve this?
<CaveOfAngelus> update, issue fixed by using vga=789 as cheat code
<CaveOfAngelus> e
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-15
<ev> CIA seems to be having issues today
<ev> I've just merged the plugins branch
<ev> shtylman: if you could review the kde side of things, I'd greatly appreciate it
<shtylman> ev: will do
<ev> cool, thanks
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3780 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Fix function arguments in ubiquity-dm.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3781 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Add python-rsvg dependency for the new greeter.
<ev> welcome back, CIA-6
<ogra> ev, r3780 smells like my bug ?
<ev> #?
<ogra> bug 521702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521702 in ubiquity "oem-config-gtk starts gdm instead of oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521702
<ev> cjwatson: hahahaha, that greeter is amazing
<ev> ogra: ah, indeed
<ogra> yay :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3782 ubiquity/debian/changelog: LP bug reference.
<ogra> ev, i also filed bug 521662 on the weekend btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521662 in ubiquity "oem-config with debconf_ui does not remove itself after finishing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521662
<ogra> debconf gets through now and configures properly :)
<ev> okay cool, I'll look into that tomorrow (I've got a call in 30 and then I'm off to pick up the dog)
<ogra> yeah, didnt want to be pushy, just wanted to point it out, i'm patient :)
<ev> :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3783 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3784 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.20
<ara> cjwatson, ping
<ogra> ara, on vacation this week
<ara> ogra, OK, thanks!
<michaelforrest> ev: where can I find the latest slides for the installer slideshow?
<michaelforrest> never mind - found it
<ev> michaelforrest: if you're looking to make changes I can arrange for you to have commit access to the bzr branch for the slides (both ubiquity and the release upgrader)
<ev> sorry about the late reply, was on a call
<michaelforrest> ev: that could be useful - I don't want to trample on Dylan's work too much, but I do have otto here so we could probably do some good work on it
<ev> wonderful.  I've sent a mail to Dylan just confirming that he has no objections to giving you both direct commit access.  Until then, feel free to point me at a branch and I'll be happy to merge it into trunk and upload.
<ev> michaelforrest: Damn he's fast.  You and otto now have commit access to lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu.  Let me know if you need any further assistance in getting set up, and do feel free to ping me for an upload when you have some stuff committed that you'd like to see in the archive.
<ev> Oh, and a tip: if you want to quickly test your changes, just run make in the source tree, then run: /usr/lib/webkit-1.0-2/libexec/GtkLauncher "file:///home/evan/bzr/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu.trunk/build/ubuntu/slides/index.html#?locale=es"
<ev> editing that URL to match your system
<ev> and replacing ubuntu for ubuntu-upgrade to test the upgrade slideshow
<michaelforrest> ok thanks ev
<ev> sure thing
<michaelforrest> ev there's a power management bug in launchpad as a paper cut against the installer
<michaelforrest> can I assign it to you?
<michaelforrest> ev: oops - looks like I have!
<michaelforrest> (thought there might be bit more ceremony to it in launchpad)
<ev> michaelforrest: bug #?
<michaelforrest> 521517
<pmatulis> during installation of alpha2 64-bit server i keep getting "continue without installing grub".  no way around it.  ideas?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-16
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Mario Limonciello <supermario@mlimonciello> * rsupermario@mlimonciello-20100216011044-twekn4cl8m997xxg ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Catch some attribute errors if plugins try to use the controller to
<CIA-6> ubiquity: control allowing page changes too early during initialization due to
<CIA-6> ubiquity: signal handlers.
<superm1> doh.  new machine; forgot to bzr whoami
<superm1> and to set bzr revno's
<ev> bah, looks like I broke user-setup.  Fixing it just as soon as I'm done with langpack installation in oem-config.
<ogra> ev, ARGH ! partitioner starts in oem-config !
<ev> yikes
<ev> it seems like I have a few more bugs to fix then
<ogra> i see /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py* in my SD card
 * ogra removes and re-runs to see if it finishes properly then at least
<ogra> there is also a migration-assistant, not sure that belongs there
<ogra> ah, no, it serems to expect the partitioning step to be done ...
<ogra> *seems
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3786 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Consider a failure to set up the user-setup page to be a fatal
<CIA-6> ubiquity:  error.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Add some missing imports and variables to the user-setup page.
<ev> for what it's worth, I've created the following page to brain dump some common processes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Tips
<persia> ev: It may be worth noting that it's not only sed, but busybox sed (like normal sed, except more braindead)
<ev> good point :), fixed
<michaelforrest1> ev: are you still in the office? can we get you into the designers' back room for a minute when you have one?
<ev> michaelforrest1: this is what I was talking about re the timezone map: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/368060
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 368060 in ubiquity "Map of Kashmir when selecting the timezone is incorrect" [High,Triaged]
<michaelforrest1> ok I've changed it to be assigned to me…. I hope I don't get letterbombed
<ev> michaelforrest1: also, would you mind just sending me a short email of those tweaks that you wanted? (Perhaps I should have taken a post it note :) )
<michaelforrest1> ev yeah perhaps ;)
<michaelforrest1> gimme a mo
<michaelforrest1> ev: sent
<ev> michaelforrest1:  awesome, thanks!
<Atry> can i assume ev is evand?
<ev> yes
<Atry> ah
<Atry> question
<Atry> usb-creator, can that be used to install a persistant ubuntu os on an external hard drive?
<ev> Atry: usb-creator is simply for putting the Ubuntu ISO on a removable hard disk.  If you want to install to an external hard drive, boot the live CD (or a USB disk you created with usb-creator) and select the external hard drive as the install target.
<Atry> had GRUB troubles with that, was referred to usb-creator :(
<ev> Atry: can you elaborate on grub troubles
<Atry> well
<Atry> a comptuer i have was borked recently.  someone tried to install ubuntu to their hard drive (without check googel or the man pages) and it installed GRUB on ithink the internal hard drive while ubuntu was onthe external.  GRUB gives the grub rescue prompt, and the computer can't boot to eitehr ubuntu or the OS (vista) on the internal.
<ev> Was this an old version of Ubuntu?  I could've sworn we set the default to install grub to the MBR of the disk that's being installed to, not (hd0).  I imagine this is fixed in Lucid anyway with the deprecation of grub device names.
<ev> Atry: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD> should sort you out.
<Atry> ev: to my knowledge ti was 9.10.  though, i haven't seen the computer yet
<Atry> As one person suggested, i shoudl probably just install ibuntu witht he internal hard disconnected
<Atry> and, if we can find the orginal windwos CD, repair the vista installation first
<Atry> ah, well.  have to work.  will probably drop by later
<CIA-6> casper: superm1 * r760 casper/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> casper: Allow dpkg and apt-get to be installed from within commands that operate
<CIA-6> casper: in the chroot via early_command or driver updates. (LP: #521218)
<CIA-6> casper: superm1 * r761 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.218
<superm1> JamieBennett, ^ there might still be another hiccup related to that debconf-communicate fifo mechanism though.  It seems that when 22gnome_panel_data runs is where the 'debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable' was coming from, so i'm guessing casper-reconfigure might need some more work
<superm1> that was the only script using it from what i see
<superm1> do need to keep in mind though that ubiquity-hooks also use the same casper-reconfigure
<superm1> although looking at /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-panel-data.postinst, why does it need to be reconfigured in the first place?  i dont see anything standing out
<CIA-6> casper: superm1 * r762 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/22gnome_panel_data):
<CIA-6> casper: Disable casper-reconfigure from 22gnome_panel_data. It doesn't (appear) to
<CIA-6> casper: serve a functional purpose as the postinst does nothing different for laptops.
<superm1> if someone does find that it does have a purpose, feel free to revert ^
<cjwatson> it used to create different default panel entries on laptops
<superm1> Ah
<cjwatson> I agree it doesn't seem to any more
<superm1> cjwatson, is there another variable that might need to be set to allow templates to be getting registered for those other above commits?  it seems that packages can be installed with both apt-get/dpkg now, but the templates still don't show up after the boot is done
<cjwatson> superm1: ask me next week when I'm not on holiday?
<superm1> cjwatson, sure :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-17
<CIA-6> ubiquity: shtylman * r3787 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py): fix for launchpad bug #522502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522502 in ubiquity "kubuntu ubiquity crashes on partitioner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522502
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3788 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/myth-services.py): Update mythbuntu-services for changes in ubi-usersetup.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3789 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add oem-config/install-language-support, which installs the
<CIA-6> ubiquity: respective language support packages for the locale selected by the
<CIA-6> ubiquity: user.
<dpm> hi ev, good morning, the po/kubuntu/template.pot and the xubuntu and ubuntu ones are not the real pot templates of ubiquity-slideshow-* and I can block them safely from the translations imports queue in LP, can't I?
<ev> dpm: actually, I believe they are.
<ev> Dylan shuffled things around recently.
 * dpm looks again at the templates
<dpm> ev, so it seems that now all previous pot templates are merged into one, is that right?
<ev> yes
<ev> and we now have one pot for each slideshow
<ev> (as discovered)
<dpm> so I should disable all the individual templates in LP, export the translations, and we should merge them so they are in an individual .po file per language matching the .pot template
<dpm> (and probably name the templates something else than just template.pot)
<dpm> right, let me send you and Dylan an e-mail, what's his nick?
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> I'm asking the LP guys whether there is an easy way to do this without much manual work
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3790 ubiquity/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add an 'OEM' field to the plugins to declare whether a module is
<CIA-6> ubiquity: suitable for use in oem-config (defaults to True).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3791 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Don't assuming that the partman component is present when checking
<CIA-6> ubiquity: to see if we're on the advanced partitioning page.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3792 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Make usersetup depend on console_setup rather than partman, in case
<CIA-6> ubiquity: the latter isn't present.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3793 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Validate some fields on the usersetup page in real time. Provide a
<CIA-6> ubiquity: visual cue that the data entered is probably okay.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3794 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Accomodate for the fact that passwd/user-passwd is no longer available
<CIA-6> ubiquity: by the time the myth-* pages come up.
<shtylman_> ev: where there any ui changes for the installer I needed to look at?
<shtylman_> I still have some keyboard touchups I wanted to do
<shtylman_> and possibly look at the summary page
<shtylman_> but with feature freeze I dunno about the summary page
<ev> shtylman_: adding validation to the user setup page
<shtylman_> ev: wasn't there already validation?
<ev> well, you can bring it in line with the changes I just made to the gtk frontend, should you so desire
<shtylman_> ahh ok
<shtylman_> I will take a look at those
<ev> making sure the partitioning page is working would be the highest priority
<shtylman_> haha... indeed
<ev> I poked at it a bit, but it could use a good stress testing
<shtylman_> I did a quick test yesterday and fixed one bug
<shtylman_> indeed
<ev> awesome
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3795 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py: Slight fix to my previous commit.
<ev> I'm going to do an upload.  If anyone has additional things they'd like to land before FF, please make other arrangements for them to be uploaded as I need to go and pack for Pycon.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3796 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu10.
<ogra> ev, did you attack the partman prob =
<ogra> ?
<ogra> (in oem-config)
<ev> ogra: partman wont run in oem-config now
<ogra> great :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3797 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.21
<tbrijeski> cjwatson - sent you an email on the ubiquity issue in karmic remasters - its a ppa repo issue according one of the folks that had the issue
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-18
<howie368> Hi, is anyone willing to give me a hand with an ubuntu 8.04 grub bootloader problem?
<howie368> I need to add some modules to the initrd so grub can see my cf card "/" partition
<thwapp> Good morning..  Can anyone here help me get my Samsung SCX-4828FN Multi-function laser-copier-scanner-fax to install on Ubuntu please?
<thwapp> I did download the latest drivers off the samsung site...
<cjwatson> thwapp: you'll probably get better answers somewhere else (not sure where), as the installer software which is what this channel is for doesn't handle scanners etc. at all
<cjwatson> maybe #ubuntu or maybe the forums or similar
<thwapp> I don't know how, but I just figured out how to get the driver installed...
<thwapp> there was a command sudo ./cdroot/Linux/install.sh that I had to run after I untarred the driver file...  it started a script that installed my printer driver to the system, but on the wrong interface port.
<thwapp> Then, I opened up the Printing utility...  Right clicked on the printer, selected properties, then clicked on the change button for the port setting and let it auto-detect the connected printers...
<thwapp> It showed me 4 printers when I only have the one, so I made sure to select the right model from the list it said was connected and then clicked on print test page..  voila!  the driver worked!!
<thwapp> Now, if I could just get my sound working.. <G>
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> while installing ubuntu 8.04 server using net install i get "No root file system is defined" on Dell Poweredge 1950 64 Bit Server,i am using pxe install It says Please correct this from paritioning menu and when i click on <Go Back> i dont see that option. please suggest
<ogra> ev, todays oem-config dies before getting to user-setup
<ogra> ev, http://paste.ubuntu.com/379101/
<ogra> (debconf frontend)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Any updates to my post to the ubuntu-installer Mailing List
<kaushal> ?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> while installing Ubuntu 8.04 amd64 Bit server using CD Image, does it
<kaushal> fetch the kernel image from the internet ?
<kaushal> am i understanding it correctly ?
<kaushal> the reason why i am asking is the CD install works perfectly fine
<kaushal> while the pxe install fails since netboot kernel image is obsolete
<kaushal> checking in again for my query
<kaushal> ?
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3798 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py): Use raised_privileges() in the noninteractive FE for init.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3799 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Fix a couple of areas that broke in the noninteractive portions of
<CIA-6> ubiquity: ubi-usersetup from the plugins conversion.
<arand> cjwatson: ping, would you mind having a re-look on Bug #445067 at some point?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445067 in partman-basicmethods "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445067
<cjwatson> arand: please ask me next week, I'm on holiday
<cjwatson> just stopping in to look at IRC before bed
<arand> cjwatson: ah sorry, enjoy :)
<cjwatson> I'll look at the bug later, sure, although it's probably a new cause for the same symptom
<cjwatson> so it's not clear that a reopen of the partman-basicmethods task was necessarily correct.  we'll see.
<arand> hmm, the symptom has been the same throughout jaunty-lucid afaik so my guess would be not..
<arand> yea, which package being the cause, that is a good question.
<cjwatson> I didn't say the symptom had changed
<cjwatson> but, based on my experience with the previous cause, it's the sort of symptom that could be caused by code in a number of places
<cjwatson> anyway, whatever
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-19
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3800 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Drop myth-summary. Now that ubi-summary is a plugin, it's much more
<CIA-6> ubiquity: difficult to override, and not worth the delta.
<ogra> ev, around ?
<davmor2> ev: what screen should display the partitioning screen in ubiquity now?
<davmor2> I'm on 6 of 8 and it is the install screen
<davmor2> ev: this is on une, on ubuntu desktop via cd I get it, but fader_ is having issues from usb also.
<ogra> davmor2, he made some changes to hide partitioning which showed falsely in oem-config ... smells like a fallout of that
<davmor2> ogra: ta
<davmor2> orga: it's strange how it only seems to effect usb installs though :)
<ogra> thats intresting indeed
<davmor2> ogra: I got a cd install chugging along quite merrily at the moment
<ogra> same iso ?
<superm1> davmor2, are you doing a preseeded test?
<davmor2> not for me.  but it is between me and fader
<davmor2> superm1: nope
<superm1> oh
<superm1> i'd suspect CD and USB should be affected just the same
<ogra> yeah
<davmor2> fader_: what iso did you test
<fader_> I've tried so far the daily-live and UNR from today
<fader_> And just tried the alternate, which failed on something totally different :)
<fader_> All i386
<davmor2> ogra: and I did une which failed and i386 cd which has to now worked fine
<fader_> FWIW, the UNR and live images bombed either right in or right after attempting to partition
<fader_> alternate died because xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but it is not installable
<davmor2> fader_: it is in updates :)
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah :)
 * fader_ wishes he had done a dist-upgrade today instead :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3801 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Since both partman and usersetup now want to go after console_setup,
<CIA-6> ubiquity: set partman's weight higher than usersetup's to restore the page.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: (LP: #523648)
<superm1> i think that will fix it
<ogra> just dont break oem-config again :)
<superm1> well partman has a key to be hidden in oem-config now
<ogra> i wasnt serious :)
<ogra> i know you know what ya doing :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3802 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ (ubi-partman.py ubi-summary.py): whitespace
<ev> superm1: thanks for fixing that
<superm1> np
<superm1> i've got one other commit i might want to put in before uploading it though
<ev> sure thing
<ogra> ev, oh, you are back !
<ogra> todays oem-config dies before getting to user-setup (debconf frontend)
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/379101/
<ogra> the gtk ui dies when trying to download langpacks (no wonder since it doesnt configure net access) i'll file bugs for both of them
<superm1> ev, all of ubiquity has this 15 pixel or so padding of grey space now around the edges.  is that intentional?
<ev> oh damn, I didn't mean to commit that
<ev> it's something the design team asked for, but I think is inappropriate to go in at this point
<ev> ogra: unfortunately I cannot look at it until Tuesday-ish as I'm at Pycon
<ev> but yes, please file bugs :)
<ogra> no hurry
<ogra> but note that rootstock is in the archive now, i'm about to write up a testplan
<ogra> so you will get a good bunch of other people using oem-config in the "basic bootstrapped" context
<ogra> and likely more bugs :)
<superm1> ogra, it looks like it might possibly be an easy fix though.  can you try to s/PageDebconf(PluginUI)/PageDebconf(PageBase)/ ?
<superm1> if that doesn't work, it will probably need more work
<ogra> with the debconf ui ?
<ogra> i need to create a new rootfs first but will try
<superm1> PageBase just provides skeletons for all those functions so that Page doesn't fall over
<ogra> ah, k
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3803 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Integrate 60mythbuntu target config into myth-passwords now that
<CIA-6> ubiquity: user setup is a plugin.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3804 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py: whitespace
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3805 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: For user-setup's PageDebconf, inherit from PageBase for skeleton
<CIA-6> ubiquity: functions that Page may use.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3806 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.22
<superm1> ogra, I just added it above^.  it's not gonna do any more harm, and the page is already fairly broke, so ya know :)
<ogra> cool !
<CIA-6> grub-installer: evand * r839 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-6> grub-installer: Add missing $serial to get proper detection of serial console options
<CIA-6> grub-installer: working.
<CIA-6> grub-installer: evand * r840 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu5
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3807 ubiquity/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Fix docstrings. They need to be the first statement in a function.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3808 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix an UnboundLocalError in oem-config mode related to trusted_db.
<charlie-tca> Anyone complained about the partitioner being missing from the desktop cd today?
<charlie-tca> The desktop cd no longer asks anything about partitions. It skips that page completely.
<superm1> charlie-tca, fixed in 2010-02-19.1
<charlie-tca> Great! Thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-20
<shtylman> ev: I have a change to the kde keyboard display... I changed it from using svgs to just drawing the keyboard... the drawing makes it look a bit cleaner and also got rid of 60k of svg files... its not really a bugfix...nor is it a new feature... is this something I can commit?
<ev> shtylman: hrm, how well have you tested this?
<shtylman> quite well... the changes are contained within the Keyboard.py file in kde components
<shtylman> so I jused used my test program that I normall use for that
<shtylman> I can push it to my branch if you wish to review?
<ev> shtylman: seems reasonable enough (though keep an eye out for new bugs pertaining to it)
<ev> shtylman: if you'd prefer a review, but I'm not going to require you to do that
<shtylman> ev: most certainly .. sounds good
<shtylman> ev: do you know if there is a way in bzr to do the equivalent of "git reset --hard" ?
<shtylman> I want to apply my patch ontop of latest trunk and not as a merge commit .. to make the history look nicer
<shtylman> but I don't see a rebase command either ... so yea...
<ev> shtylman: bzr revert?
<shtylman> ev: well..that put the files back into the right state...but didn't remove the log entires
<shtylman> basically..I want to delete a bunch of local commits and do a bzr pull again
<shtylman> to get the latest from lp
<shtylman> is that possible?
<ev> I'm a bit confused as to what you want to do, but bzr revert does take an -r (revision) argument
<ev> if you don't want to do that as a merge
<ev> use bzr uncommit
<shtylman> ev: right... and it did revert the files to that revision... but my bzr log still shows revisions I don't want
<shtylman> k..lemme try bzr uncommit
<ev> note: don't use uncommit on lp:ubiquity (or any pushed branch)
<shtylman> ev: right..and that makes sense..but this is a local one only...that I want to unmangle a bit
<ev> sure
<shtylman> ev: uncommit was what I wanted...thanks :)
<ev> sure thing
<ev> bzr rebase is also of interest if you're after cleaning up the history
<shtylman> maybe I don't have it installed?
<shtylman> indeed...it is a separate package..
<shtylman> I will try it out
<shtylman> ive gotten so used to git that I forget how to use the other systems properly
<shtylman> ev: how is the weather down there?
<ev> git scares me
<ev> shtylman: wonderful
<ev> well, relatively
<shtylman> heh
<ev> you used to live here, correct?
<shtylman> yep
<shtylman> not too long ago :)
<ev> anything I should definitely see before I leave?
<shtylman> coke museum ... its kinda cool
<shtylman> can at the end you can sample coke from all around the world
<shtylman> try the "beverly" I think it is... the one from italy... iirc
<ev> will do
<shtylman> good stuff
<shtylman> and git is wonderful :)
<shtylman> once you learn what it can do
<shtylman> everything else never works the way you want
<ev> yeah, I don't believe you :-P
<shtylman> at my new job we use mercurial... and I had to beat it into doing things the way I wanted... it still doesn't do everything quite right :)
<shtylman> one day you will see the light :p
<shtylman> and get it
<shtylman> ev: oh.. and you should also check out this food place called "the vortex" ... I think you might like it.. its interesting thats for sure
<shtylman> there are two locations in the downtown area
<shtylman> the have good burgers
<ev> just so I don't lead others into danger, what kind of food is it?
<ev> ah, lovely :)
<shtylman> s/good/great
<ev> definitely noted
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-21
<shtylman> ev: have you tried opening the advanced dialog and clicking ok?
<shtylman> I am getting segfaults cause a certain method doesn't exist
<ev> shtylman: on GTK or KDE?
<shtylman> on kde... but I look at the code and I think gtk will have the same problem
<shtylman> line 154 of ubi-summary.py
<shtylman> the call to self.set_summary_device
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3810 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-summary.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Fix method call to set_summary_device in the advanced dialog.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Thanks Roman Shtylman.
<ev> shtylman: ^ thanks
<shtylman> good stuff :)
<shtylman> ev: that won't do it
<ev> oh?
<shtylman> yea... I think thats what the kde code had at first...lemme verify
<shtylman> ev: yea...cause the error I got was: Controller instance has no attribute set_summary_device
<shtylman> on line 274 in ubi-summary.py
<shtylman> it doesn't work with the controller or without it
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3811 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/base.py: Add missing bit to previous commit. Need to fix this properly at some point.
<shtylman> ev: controller has no method set_grub :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3812 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/base.py: ARGH. One more.
<ev> :)
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> ev: all better now
<ev> hooray
<shtylman> ev: have you tried manual partitioning much?
<ev> shtylman: in gtk, yes
<shtylman> ev: bug: #525315
<shtylman> bug #525315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525315 in ubiquity "Kubuntu Installer crashed after selecting partition to be format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525315
<shtylman> to reproduce... start manual partitioning
<shtylman> and when editing a parition don't select format
<shtylman> but when try and check the format box in the actual list
<shtylman> I get an assertion failure cause it doesn't think its on the choose_partition question
<shtylman> im curious to know if the same happens in gtk?
<ev> I don't think it does.
<shtylman> hmm
<ev> but don't quote me on that :)
 * shtylman wonders why that would be... cause i don't do anything to the question...
<shtylman> heh
<ev> shtylman: firing up KVM now to confirm
<shtylman> ev: cool
<superm1> ev, i've been seeing some feedback from people testing recent dailies that migration assistant is all sorts of broke, as in if it comes up, it's blocking going forward
<superm1> not sure if there's any matching bug mail for that yet though, just mentioned in passing
<ev> superm1: added to my todo list, thanks for the head up
<ev> shtylman: works fine in the gtk frontend
<shtylman> ev: hm.. well then
<shtylman> ev: both checking the format box in the dialog as well as waiting to check it after?
<ev> shtylman: indeed
<shtylman> ev: maybe one day the partitioning code won't be such a mess
<shtylman> I can only hope for such a future :)
<ev> ...it isn't
<shtylman> at least on the kde side it feels like it
<ev> partman is a fairly complicated piece of machinery due to the nature of what it does
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> I think we need more comments
<ev> a fair point :)
<shtylman> I never know what data structure is suppose to contain what
<ev> yeah, I really need to clean up set_disk_layout (among others, I'm sure)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: shtylman * r3813 trunk/ (11 files in 4 dirs): kde ui bugfixes
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-14
<ev> switching to compiz in ubiquity-dm looks straightforward enough as compiz has the bailer plugin to fall back to metacity when the requisite hardware is not present
<ev> and indeed, I've got it to work in exactly that scenario (kvm)
<ev> but I'm getting a segfault (in XCreateGC) when the hardware is available
<ev> I have to move onto other more pressing items, but I'll revisit it soon
<cjwatson> superm1: a friend of mine is asking about a situation where the spec sheet for a machine on Dell's web page (UK, probably) lists Ubuntu as a supported OS, but the configurator rejects it.  What should he do about it?
<cjwatson> I assume the Ubuntu team in Dell wants this stuff to be consistent
<cjwatson> (apparently the "dell online chat" says it's actually not supported ...)
<superm1> cjwatson, usually there are separate URLs for how to get to the ubuntu machines due to limitations in the configurator
<superm1> it's not particularly user friendly in a lot of scenarios unfortunately, but if he starts at the landing page for the machine in question there should be a Ubuntu URL hopefully there.  if not, then he might have to do telesales to purchase it :(
<cjwatson> superm1: thanks!  I'll pass that on ...
<cjwatson> the online chat denying the existence of Ubuntu on this machine is troubling, though
<superm1> if it's not on the landing page but he can get it through telesales, i'll be glad to at least file an internal bug on the site if you pass some particulars on the issue
<cjwatson> he said "so the spec sheet is wrong?" and they said "sorry for the confusion"
<superm1> it's possible in the region in question it's not distributed with ubuntu too
<superm1> unfortunately another big confusion point
<cjwatson> superm1: would you mind me putting him in touch with you directly?  I don't know how much you want end-user questions ...
<cjwatson> (he's an ex-Canonical developer)
<superm1> sure that's fine, i'll try to help however i can
<cjwatson> thanks a lot
<kirkland> are the current natty desktop images installable?
<kirkland> they're not installing in kvm for me right now
<kirkland> unrecoverable error after the username/password page
<superm1> they're fairly crashy for me on intel gfx hardware
<superm1> unless booted with nomodeset
<kirkland> superm1: thanks
<superm1> (sure.  also fyi i'm running in automatic mode for my tests, so it's possible that there are other issues exposed only in the gui i'm not aware of)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-15
<ev> kirkland: can you attach /var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/syslog to a bug report (or pastebin if you're in a rush)
<CIA-4> partman-auto: evand * r587 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu4
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r337 usb-creator/usbcreator/install.py: typo; unused imports
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r338 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs): More unused imports.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r339 usb-creator/debian/ (changelog source_usb-creator.py): Add a udisks dump to the apport hook.
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1199 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/nb.po): Fix reference to Debian in Norwegian Bokmål translation (LP: #718236).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4507 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.57ubuntu7,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu13, grub-installer 1.60ubuntu1, netcfg
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.60ubuntu2, partman-auto 93ubuntu4, partman-btrfs 5ubuntu3,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-partitioning 79ubuntu2.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4508 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.15
<CIA-4> partman-auto: evand * r588 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Set the executable bit on reuse/*.
<ev> ugh
<CIA-4> partman-auto: evand * r589 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu5
<kirkland> ev: i'll retest
<ev> thanks
<bdmurray> Could somebody look at bug 717500 - its rather subjective but easy to fix.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 717500 in ubiquity ""Figure Out Keyboard Layout" would benefit from a better wording" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717500
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r340 usb-creator/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Let the user format more than one device at a time.
<ev> ^ I'm not entirely sold on that.
<ev> And unfortunately, I can't recall why we agreed to do it in the first place, but I may still back it out.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4509 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Rename the keyboard layout guessing button (LP: #717500).
<ev> bdmurray: ^ conferred with mpt
<bdmurray> ev: cool, thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-16
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r341 usb-creator/usbcreator/backends/udisks/backend.py: Slight fix to previous commit.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4510 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Install oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu alongside oem-config-gtk.
<mterry_> ev, what's this I hear about using a shared library for the ubiquity map and the system's datetime map?  I'm helping klattimer out and wanted more information about it
<ev> mterry_: will reply shortly; lunch
<mterry_> ev, k
<ev> mterry_: the timezone map from ubiquity has been ported to gnome-control-center (in git), so the plan is to start using that C library, or to import the source.
<mterry_> ev, is it in a library in g-c-c? or would we have to split it out regardless?
<mterry_> (because obviously using the same codebase would be ideal)
<mterry_> oh i see, it's written as a new-fangled g-c-c panel
<ev> indeed
<mterry_> so we need a separate library.  I wonder if GNOME folks would be willing to use such a library in their panel so we can all share code
<ev> I hope so
<ev> seeing quite odd behavior when wedging compiz into ubiquity-dm. Compiz seemingly paints over the root window, and X ultimately crashes as the Intel driver hits an OOM condition, I think.
<ev> The wallpaper setting code is clearly missing something that nautlius is doing.
<mterry_> ev, so you guys need python access to the new C library?  Is PyGI good?
<ev> mterry_: ah, we can't mix both sets of bindings.  Rubbish
<ev> we should move ubiquity over to pygi in time anyway
<mterry_> ev, right, I forgot that the library would be exposing gtk objects
<mterry_> ev, what is 'in time'?  you don't mean for natty?
<mterry_> I thought we wanted this in time for natty
<ev> well no, I don't think we can move ubiquity to pygi in a week, but presumably it will take time to generate bindings of any kind
<mterry_> But I'm surprised to hear ubiquity would move to PyGI, since I thought that also required porting to GTK+ 3.0
<ev> mterry_: it would be nice to have for natty, but I don't think the world implode if we don't get it, given that the timezone map is already functional in natty
<ev> (my understanding is that there's GTK 2.0 pygi bindings as well)
<ev> which I believe we're using already in jockey, apport and the like
<mterry_> ev, I think there's a desire for the timezone map library at least existing in C form for natty, since we'd like to use it for a modified datetime preferences
<ev> as we weren't ready for the new theme engine in gtk3
<mterry_> ev, I thought those got backed out
<cjwatson> indeed, pitti has been working hard on making PyGI work with gtk+2.0
<cjwatson> gir1.2-gtk-2.0
<mterry_> cjwatson, OK, my mistake.  I thought the plan of record was to back out the port rather than fix PyGI, but that's good too
<cjwatson> I think that was the plan at UDS
<cjwatson> and was revised later
<mterry_> my information is from a few weeks ago.  I'll ping pitti
<mterry_> OK, pitti says 2.0 mostly works.  At least it does for the stuff we've ported, thanks to him
<mterry_> ev, cjwatson: does ubiquity require CA?
<mterry_> copyright assignment that is
 * ev coughs
<mterry_> I see you're also living in the ancient GPL-2+ past  :)
<superm1> ev, i've actually been seeing X crash just with metacity on intel too
<ev> mterry_: so ubiquity is in the list (http://www.canonical.com/contributors), but the last time I tried to round up the contributors and get them to sign (well over a year ago, if memory serves), it failed miserably
<ev> superm1: interesting
<superm1> been like that for a few weeks.  bryce tracked down a few missing null pointer checks in the X server, but it's looking lower level
<ev> I'm still missing something obvious about the way compiz is handling the root window though, as even xsetroot fails to affect the display.  I'm going to dig deeper into the code.
<mterry_> ev, I see, so it wants to be CA, but isn't quite there yet
<mterry_> ev, or at least, maybe CA for new peeps
<ev> someone wants it to be CA, but that person is not me
<superm1> just to be able to get the code figured out you might consider just trying to apply it for a maverick build to rule out these X crashes as you wedge the code in
<mterry_> ev, OK, just trying to figure out what would be up with a new timezone library that involves the non-Canonical port to C.  I emailed Amanda to ask
<ev> mterry_: I never check for CA, and haven't gotten called out on it, but I probably shouldn't give that as advice
<ev> ah, okay
<ev> superm1: hadn't considered that.  Thanks, will do.
<highvoltage> mterry_: "ancient GPL-2+ past"!?
<mterry_> highvoltage, GPL-3 is pretty old now, thought someone would upgrade the license at some point  :)
<highvoltage> mterry_: well, in ubiquity's case I guess it's probably best to choose the most free'st license that makes sense. and gplv2+ is way more free than gplv3, and probably way more appropriate for an installer
<mterry_> highvoltage, heh, I didn't want to start a license flamewar here
<highvoltage> it's not a flamewar, just a cold lifeless fact :)
<highvoltage> and I think requireing copyright assignment for ubiquity is also kind of dumb. what if ubituity gets into debian and gets widely used for some of the live images, will someone who want to merge patches and improvements from ubiquity have to go to all the contributors and keep asking them to sign ca contracts, or worse keep real big patches in the debian version because upstream doesn't want to accept non-CA patches? or just let u
 * highvoltage shuts up before getting a comment about "oh where's this long stream of ubiquity contributors then!?" :)
<cjwatson> preaching to the choir, I think
<highvoltage> :)
<angu> hi
<angu> anyone there?
<davmor2> ev: ref the install/slideshow issue in natty is it out of our hands to fix it?  I'm assuming so but thought I check to be sure
<cjwatson> ev: would you mind having another look at bug 650703?  apparently it may be showing up in 10.04.2 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity "oem-config-prepare works, but oem-config fails to start after reboot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650703
<ev> cjwatson: absolutely.
<ev> seems to be a race with gdm's upstart job, but I'll figure out exactly what's preventing us from blocking it
<ev> davmor2: it's a bug in webkitgtk that upstream is aware of and actively trying to solve
<davmor2> ev: Ah okay cool I figured it would be but thought it worth checking :)
<ev> sure thing
<cjwatson> ev: 16:49 <skaet_> thanks.   they're still working on reproducing in u-testing, if he wants to hang out there.  But it looks likely.
<ev> joined, thanks
<ev> awesome, I *had* a vbox image where I could reproduce the issue that seems to no longer like its snapshot
<ev> some things I've noticed that may or may not be related to the bug:
<ev> 1) gdm no longer emits starting-dm, it instead goes for desktop-session-start
<ev> 2) is rc RUNLEVEL=[...] really correct?  Shouldn't it be runlevel [...]?
<ev> actually, do we even need the starting-dm bit anymore?  Nothing seems to use it.
<cjwatson> might want to bzr blame to find out why it was introduced
<cjwatson> IIRC it was to avoid a race with the plymouth/gdm startup
<ev> which seems to have been resolved in lucid: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/2.29.1-0ubuntu4
<ev> bzr blame blames me, but I credit you without an explanation of why I made the change.  Fail
<ev> and we seem to handle shutting down plymouth in much the same was as the patch credited in the aforementioned gdm version does.
<ev> way*
<ev> gotta run.  I'll poke more tomorrow.
<mterry_> ev, how do you get location names nowadays?  Like, how might I map Europe/London to "London"?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-17
<ev> hmm, if oem-config starts on stopping rc, then conceivably gdm could start shortly thereafter as oem-config isn't in the start on starting gdm condition, thus if oem-config takes a bit long to get to X startup in ubiquity-dm, gdm could have already started X on vt7
<ev> (going off of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/568103/ )
<ev> hm, accommodating the debconf frontend in the upstart job is going to be a bit tricky, it seems.
<superm1> ev, what about in the oem-config-debconf package ship an additional dummy job and have the standard job start on that dummy job's start?
<superm1> something like this: http://pastebin.com/jGEakyr9
<ev> superm1: brilliant.  Yeah, I think that's really the only reliable way to handle this.
<ev> feel free to commit for accurate bzr blaming :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4511 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Create a dummy job for oem-config-debconf to prevent race
<CIA-3> ubiquity: conditions with oem-config-gtk and gdm. (LP: #650703)
<ev> thanks
<superm1> sure np
<mterry> ev, cjwatson: are there any changes for ubiquity's map screen this cycle?
<mterry> any more changes that is
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-18
<ev> (replied via email)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1412 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~apw/debian-installer/kernel-update
<ev> heads up: accessibility support in ubiquity-dm is broken
<ev> looking into it now
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1413 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu16
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-19
<scarface> Hi all, during the install of 10.10, it says that an internet connection is needed, although the install seems to work fine even if there's no net connection.  Is there a web page or some info that explains what the internet connection is needed for and why I would want to be connected?
<cjwatson> some packages such as language support packages aren't necessarily on the CD but are installed from the network if it's available
<cjwatson> also the installer attempts to detect your location from the network, although of course you can set that by hand
<scarface> cjwatson, Thanks.  Does the installer also try to download the latest package updates during the install?
<cjwatson> download, but not install
<cjwatson> they're just cached for the first upgrade you do
<cjwatson> (this strategy also means that we can break off the download at any point and it doesn't matter, so you don't have to wait for a slow install run in order to start using the system)
<cjwatson> I think that got implemented in 10.10, at least
<scarface> Ah, that's smart.  I had been concerned that the results of an install would vary based on when you did the install, i.e. a system installed at one time would be different than one installed at a later time.  I like that this technique allows you to see and approve all the updates before they are applied.
<cjwatson> it's possible that you'd find language packs a bit different over time, although in general those differences should be minor
<cjwatson> for the most part it's as you say, fairly deliberately
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4512 trunk/ (5 files in 5 dirs): Fix accessibility support in the installer session.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4512 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Fix accessibility support in the installer session.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-20
<stgraber> ev, cjwatson: ubiquity-frontend-gtk would need a rebuild for the new libindicator. Current package conflicts with ubuntu-desktop making livecds either fail to generate or miss half the desktop.
<ev> stgraber: on it now
 * highvoltage wonders if cjwatson and ev ever sleeps
<ev> I'll get around to it :-P
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4513 trunk/debian/real-po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<stgraber> ev: thanks ;)
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4514 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu14, partman-auto 93ubuntu5.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4515 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.16
<charlie-tca> When I run the desktop image, and hit a key to bring up the installer menu, it first asks for a language. Is the default always English, or does it default to a country language somehow?
<cjwatson> the former; we don't know the country until after that step
<charlie-tca> thanks
<cjwatson> though it will default to the language you selected at the CD boot menu if you selected anything there
<cjwatson> (you may not necessarily have seen that menu)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-13
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Hey. Just curious if you've had a chance to look at merging live-build yet.
<cjwatson> not as yet, sorry
<cjwatson> trawling through upgrade bugs
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, kk.
<bdmurray> Feb 12 13:36:23 ubuntu ubiquity: /usr/lib/ubiquity/migration-assistant/ma-ask: 32: /usr/lib/ubiquity/migration-assistant/ma-ask: : Permission denied
<bdmurray> Feb 12 13:36:23 ubuntu migration-assistant: info: setting ostype from: '/dev/sda6:Linux Mint 12 Lisa (12):LinuxMint:linux'
<bdmurray> Feb 12 13:36:23 ubuntu migration-assistant: info: got ostype of: 'linux', mountpoint is: '/mnt/migrationassistant'
<bdmurray> that seems a bit strange to me
<bdmurray> thats from bug 930969
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930969 in ubiquity "crash when try installing alpha2 with ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930969
<cjwatson> I reassigned a bug to m-a recently explaining what needed to be done about that permission denied error
<cjwatson> m-a has been buggy in that particular way since natty
<bdmurray> okay, I saw that bug but not the error message
<bdmurray> thanks
<cjwatson> however it's not obvious that it's related to any other failure
<cjwatson> the syntax error is inside an 'if ...; then continue; fi' so it effectively ignores it
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-14
<ASGR> hey guys. Is anyone aware of boot issues with iMac. specifically back-track KDE/64. when booting the process breaks and I'm presented with a blinking cursor at the boot: interface.
<cjwatson> ev: I'm feeling like 'Implement "Continue my failed upgrade" in the installer using the /var/log/apt-clone' (desktop-p-improve-upgrade-experience) should probably be postponed at this point - what do you think?
<cjwatson> it seems rather here-be-dragons
<cjwatson> (nice though it would be)
<cody-somerville> ev, Hey. Did you receive an e-mail from l.capriotti@xbmc.org with a question about Ubiquity?
<cjwatson> ev: oh, maybe that was a sabdfl thing, hmm
<ev> dragons
<ev> big ones with sharp teeth
<ev> though mvo would know better than I
<ev> cody-somerville: we had an email exchange ages ago
<ev> where ages is defined as november
<cody-somerville> ev, He mentioned he sent you another one yesterday.
<ev> The most recent one I have is actually 11/10/2011 (not November as originally stated)
<ev> unless he sent it using a different address
<cody-somerville> ev, hmm... Well, he is having an issue with a pink banner appearing instead of congratulations. He shared this picture with me: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/img0158iq.jpg/
<ev> cody-somerville: they haven't set a GTK theme
<cody-somerville> ev, I figured it was probably something like that. Thanks.
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5186 trunk/tests/ (7 files): PEP-8 import ordering in test suite.
<ev> it warms the cockles of my heart to see another person diligently hacking away on the test suite :)
<cjwatson> that was mostly just OCD :)
<superm1> cody-somerville: saw something similar happen in mythbuntu ISOs a release or two ago.  best workaround was to set the GTK theme from casper
<jenders> Hi folks, I'm creating a new partman-auto/expert_recipe for an 8.04/10.04 installation
<jenders> and I'd like to use the same partitioning scheme in both releases but with a different $default_filesystem{ } for each
<jenders> I'm trying to avoid creating two files, one for ext3 and one for ext4, 8.04 and 10.04 respectively
<jenders> Using the <limits>::=<minimal size>_<priority>_<maximal size>_<parted fs>
<jenders> declaration in my preseed
<jenders> or to ask the question more concisely, how do i specify the default filesystem in an expert_recipe?
<jenders> ;)
<jenders> I have read partman-auto-recipe.txt over a dozen times
<jenders> This really needs more documentation
<cjwatson> jenders: it's probably easier to just independently preseed partman/default_filesystem to the default filesystem you want
<cjwatson> oh, but that was added in jaunty
<cjwatson> i.e. 9.04
<cjwatson> so you can't use this approach for sharing a recipe between 8.04 and 10.04; sorry
<jenders> thanks cjwatson
<jenders> also, i hate to do this, but i just noticed partman/early_command
<jenders> I may subvert partman entirely and just do my partioning manually and then instruct partman to leave the disk alone in >=10.04 (the first place i noticed partman/early_command existing)
<jenders> it really /is/ a headache
<jenders> cjwatson: is gpt support a planned feature in partman? I think libparted supports this
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-15
<cjwatson> jenders: it has supported GPT for quite some time
<cjwatson> I implemented partman/early_command in 8.10
<jenders> oh really ?
<jenders> how do i use it :)
<jenders> pxelinux supports booting based off gpt partition labels
<jenders> I'd love to label my /boot partition with "boot" so i could aim chain.c32 at it
<jenders> I'm grabbing a checkout to poke at this
<jenders> thanks for your dedication, i hope canonical fills your pockets with gold ;)
<cjwatson> what it doesn't yet support is selecting it on a system that would normally use MBR as the default
<cjwatson> but you could fool that by ensuring that there's some kind of GPT label (empty if you like) there in advance (say in partman/early_command), in which case it should use that
<cjwatson> one of these days I should make it preseedable, for testing if nothing else
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5187 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-frontend-gtk.install): Install pixmaps/windows_square.png in ubiquity-frontend-gtk.
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5188 trunk/ (13 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: Make it possible to run the test suite against installed packages, and
<CIA-70> ubiquity: add a DEP-8 control file for this.
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5189 trunk/ (151 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5190 trunk/debian/ (22 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: Update imported translations from gtk+3.0 3.3.14-0ubuntu2 and
<CIA-70> ubiquity: gnome-panel 1:3.3.5-0ubuntu2.
 * cjwatson gets fed up and totally refactors the target path removal code in copy_all
<cjwatson> this time it will have tests damnit.  at least some
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5191 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-70> ubiquity: * Refactor copy_all to be more robust, handle some more cases, and be
<CIA-70> ubiquity:  testable and tested. It can now:
<CIA-70> ubiquity:  - copy a directory over an existing non-directory (LP: #891711);
<CIA-70> ubiquity:  - copy device nodes and sockets over existing non-directories
<CIA-70> ubiquity:  (LP: #495217);
<CIA-70> ubiquity:  - handle all cases of copying a non-directory over an existing empty
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5192 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py scripts/plugininstall.py): Ignore all failures to set timestamps (LP: #411307, #654929).
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5193 trunk/scripts/plugininstall.py: Apply remove_target to a cloned-and-hacked version of the same code (what is this doing in our tree anyway?).
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5194 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.19
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-16
<jenders> hi folks
<jenders> in the preseeding line, "d-i mirror/suite string ____"
<jenders> is it possible to track a specific point release instead of a codename
<jenders> it seems as if we're getting version drift in our deployments and I'm trying to track it down
<jenders> I'm wondering if perhaps after debootstrap an update is performed
<jenders> and since we're tracking more or less 'stable' we're getting packages that are not in the snapshot of the latest LTS
<jenders> is this a valid theory?
<jenders> I should note, we also have, 'd-i pkgsel/update-policy select none
<jenders> so that we can manually vett security updates
<jenders> I also notice this option: d-i pkgsel/upgrade select none
<jenders> guidance much appreciated
<cjwatson> jenders: I'm afraid the archive infrastructure doesn't make it possible to pin to a point release at the moment
<jenders> oh no
<cjwatson> the only way to do that is to take a mirror snapshot at the appropriate time
<jenders> is this because of old-release.archive.... etc
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's because Launchpad doesn't have any database model of which packages went into the point release
<jenders> ah
<jenders> well crap
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/701595
<jenders> heh
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 701595 in launchpad "representation of Ubuntu point releases" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I think those people with burning needs for this sometimes work around the problem by using the released DVD image as a quasi-mirror
<cjwatson> it's not a great answer but it can help
<jenders> could this be faked by pointing preseeding at a full mirror
<jenders> oh i see
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5195 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: Restore old fallback code in case /cdrom/casper/filesystem.size doesn't
<CIA-70> ubiquity: exist (LP: #557388).
<jenders> cjwatson: does the following mechanism for gating updates sound about right:
<jenders> You need to create a full mirror of the repository at a given point in time. Aim /etc/apt/sources.list for all hosts at this mirror and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade on each host. To perform updates you would need to update the full mirror while keeping a backup of previous versions in the mirror, probably with rsync without --delete. The repo metadata would probably also need to be updated to include both new and older ver
<jenders> and then pinning could be done either at the host level or by removing a .deb from the repo?
<cjwatson> rsync without --delete - not enough if you want clients to be able to stick at older point releases, you'd need to create new dists/ trees
<cjwatson> ah, maybe that's part of what got cut off by the IRC line length limit
<jenders> http://pastebin.com/5Tq6L7Ns
<jenders> without creating new dists, I could pin at the host level, yea?
<jenders> (or remove the package from the repo and regen the metadata)
<cjwatson> I guess ... it's going to be a chunk of work, consider *why* you need to pin at point releases
<jenders> because my coworkers don't trust security updates not to break existing infrastructure
<cjwatson> then they shouldn't trust point releases either
<jenders> and want to vett each and every package -_-
<cjwatson> the only significance of the point releases is really that we spin new images
<cjwatson> there isn't significant extra QA for them over and above what's already done for any stable update
<jenders> I guess point release is misnomer, it's really just trusting the upstream repo at any given time
<cjwatson> I can't really advise you on pinning, it's not one of my strong points
<jenders> and being able to gain control over updates
<cjwatson> for some reason I've never been able to fit apt pinning into my head
<jenders> you and me both, i use Priority: 1001 to pin packages
<cjwatson> sounds like you sort of want to build something a bit like snapshot.debian.org where you get a snapshot dist for every mirror pulse
<cjwatson> good luck ;-)
<jenders> ha
<jenders> my coworkers are pushing for centos, although I'm unsure if it offers this feature set
<jenders> I'd rather ust stick with Ubuntu or Debian proper
<jenders> but then we still have to wrangle partman-auto/expert_recipe's ;)
<cjwatson> it's clearly (to me) possible with the Debian-format archive structure, but requires a reasonably smart mirror
<cjwatson> there is something called "debmarshal" that purports to offer this
<cjwatson> http://code.google.com/p/debmarshal/wiki/DebmarshalRepositoryMirrorSetup
<cjwatson> sounds pretty close to what you're asking for
<jenders> interesting
<jenders> I'll investigate
<cjwatson> I've not used it, that's just from a bit of searching
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5196 trunk/gui/gtk/stepKeyboardConf.ui: Sync up deduce_layout button description in glade file with debconf template.
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5197 trunk/ (7 files in 4 dirs): Fix some more uses of deprecated python-apt APIs.
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5198 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): ubiquity-dm: Try openbox after openbox-lubuntu (LP: #888107).
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5199 trunk/ (77 files in 3 dirs): Thomson SA is now called Technicolor SA (LP: #856992).
<damo22> hi im trying to create another livecd with sshd enabled by default, im having trouble using UCK to acheive this, i get error messages like "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem"
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5200 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Limit maximum length of username editing widgets to 32 (LP: #831319).
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5201 trunk/ubiquity/tz.py: whitespace
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5202 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: UTF-8-encode the syslog message when a geoname lookup fails, since it
<CIA-70> ubiquity: might include non-ASCII characters entered by the user (LP: #928891).
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5203 trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/rules tests/run):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: Run test suite under xvfb-run by default when running it from the
<CIA-70> ubiquity: command line. 'tests/run --no-xvfb' inhibits this behaviour for cases
<CIA-70> ubiquity: where it's useful to see the UIs constructed by the test suite.
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5204 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: Stop manually inserting newlines in hostname and username errors. GTK+
<CIA-70> ubiquity: 3 seems to do a reasonable job of wrapping these by itself now.
<cjwatson> ev: ^- joy
<cjwatson> Well, ish.  There's still a vertical alignment problem, but I think that's separate ...
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, you were specifically trying to avoid growing and shrinking ... /me looks into this some more
<cjwatson> need to sort out translating those strings and this is a prereq, though.
<cjwatson> maybe a computed-once slightly larger allocation for {host,user}name_error would do it.
<ev> yeah, making that page not jump all over the place as soon as things start appearing and disappearing has proven to be a bit tricky
<cjwatson> there's some bug in the layout of username_error that doesn't apply to hostname_error - it's getting a massive vertical allocation as soon as it appears
<cjwatson> but the fact that it's different for those two widgets suggests it's a bug in our layout
<cjwatson> maybe it just needs a vertical box around it and expand="False"
<cjwatson> wonder if I can get the test suite to expose this somehow
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5205 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py: Adjust how ubiquity.misc functions are looked up to make mocking easier.
<cjwatson> ev: well, I have a failing test now at least, and FWIW reverting to the manually inserted newlines doesn't make a lot of difference - so I'm going to leave that patch in place
<ev> hm, actually
<ev> just a thought, but maybe it's worth us using a GtkFixed here
<cjwatson> possibly, though I think we could do the same by setting allocations manually?
<cjwatson> but yeah, it's a backstop I guess
<ev> true
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5206 trunk/ (tests/test_gtkui.py ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Move addition of network_change watch to customize_installer, so that there's one fewer thing to mock out in tests.
<cjwatson> my current test is http://paste.ubuntu.com/844599/ (with the actual assertions deliberately removed for inspection purposes but they should be fairly obvious)
<CIA-70> ubiquity: superm1 * r5207 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: Have two separate failsafe attempts for 'fbdev' and 'vesa'. It's
<CIA-70> ubiquity: possible that /dev/fb0 will exist but be backed by a VGA framebuffer
<CIA-70> ubiquity: causing X to exit non-zero.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-17
<CIA-70> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1176 ubuntu/ (choose-mirror.c debian/changelog):
<CIA-70> choose-mirror: The fix in choose-mirror 2.39ubuntu3 for cases where the selected
<CIA-70> choose-mirror: country has no mirror broke preseeding of mirror/country=manual. Fix
<CIA-70> choose-mirror: that.
<CIA-70> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1177 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu4
<cjwatson> ev: aha; the problem was that GtkTable doesn't support height-for-width geometry management
<cjwatson> ev: the fix is to switch to GtkGrid, which does
<cjwatson> *much* better layout
<ev> yay
<ev> was that documented
<ev> or were you just expected to read the source?
<cjwatson> documented
<cjwatson> http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkGrid.html
<cjwatson> oh and http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkTable.html too
<cjwatson> "Note that GtkGrid provides the same capabilities as GtkTable for arranging widgets in a rectangular grid, and additionally supports height-for-width geometry management."
<cjwatson> so it was very clear once I realised that the problem was with the container, not the widgets it contained
<cjwatson> I'm still getting a pixel or so of shifting when displaying labels that wrap, but that's just a matter of making sure the label is big enough in advance and should be a much easier problem to deal with
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5208 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepUserInfo.ui):
<CIA-70> ubiquity: Port the user page from GtkTable to GtkGrid, so that we get sensible
<CIA-70> ubiquity: height-for-width geometry management (LP: #830933).
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-18
<CIA-70> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5209 trunk/ (78 files in 4 dirs): Internationalise hostname and username validation errors (LP: #784825).
<cjwatson> right, it would have annoyed me to have left that lying around uncommitted locally for two weeks :-)
<cjwatson> perhaps somebody could give ubiquity trunk a round of integration testing or whatever and release it
 * cjwatson vanishes off on leave.  I might be around now and again, but don't count on it!
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-19
<CIA-70> ubiquity: stgraber * r5210 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Use the Xubuntu wallpaper if available (LP:#936572)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-11
<mmcc> Hi, I'm trying to familiarize myself with ubiquity in order to help out on the ubuntu one plugin that mvo started - is there a README or wiki page somewhere with a description of how to set up a test environment for working on plugins?
<xnox> mmcc: hello. It's mostly wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<xnox> and pages from there.
<xnox> You can run ubiquity from your host but it's not advised. It's better to boot into a VM and replaces files/packages in the life system and restart ubiquity.
<xnox> try ubuntu is the easiest, while "install only" mode is less resource hungry.
<xnox> You can switch to tty1 and stop lightdm, pkill -9 X and then modify files as needed (e.g. wget from host 192.168.122.1 and start ubiquity again with $ sudo start ubiquity)
<xnox> mmcc: I thought mandel was already working on the U1 plugin.
<xnox> some of the code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubiquity/ssologin
<xnox> mandel: did you have anything more?
<mmcc> xnox: thanks. I was following the notes in mvo's branch in a raring vm, but it appears to be missing some things
<xnox> mmcc: hm?
<xnox> mmcc: note that we build from lp:ubiquity branch
<xnox> and that ubiquity in addition to it's own source code embeds a few other packages.
<mmcc> I started from https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubiquity/ssologin/+merge/137264
<xnox> So to build .debs either: $ bzr bd _or_ ./debian/rules update-local && fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<xnox> mmcc: mvo's work was work in progress and not completed, somebody needs to pick it up, test and fix up things that are missing / not implemented.
<mmcc> ah, that sounds better. the comments that mvo wrote just had a few 'sudo cp' etc
<mmcc> xnox: yes, that somebody is me. mandel did start it but got moved around
<xnox> mmcc: Ok =) welcome on board. I can help you out with ubiquity side of things, as long as you fiddle with sso side of things enough for it to correctly authenticate, get the cookie/token and store it for the user correctly.
<mmcc> I will also have dobey helping, so do not despair :)
<mmcc> thanks! I believe mvo actually got pretty far with that. I'm still getting up to speed with how far, though - this assignment happened last thursday
<xnox> mmcc: yeah. he did do a bit. The visuals & wireframes have changed since then. I can help with hooking this new plugin into the correct places in the installer & integrate transition to it and from it to the shutdown. But I haven't run mvo's code yet.
<mmcc> xnox: do you have time for a few dumb questions or is it past EOD for you?
<xnox> mmcc: i just came from volleyball training =) and I have a bit of time for a quick Q&A.
 * xnox is reading email, RSS and other random stuff =)
<xnox> go on =)
<mmcc> ah, ok thanks. So I suspect the instructions on the wiki assume I'm using kvm
<mmcc> do you know if anyone has tried using virtualbox?
<xnox> kvm, virtualbox, vmware all should work.
<xnox> virtualbox both free and oracle edition.
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> so I'm not totally clear on what I would need to get from 192.168.122.1 , which you mentioned and is also on the wiki. That's a bridge to the host, correct?
<xnox> right. so boot into live cd -> try ubuntu.
<xnox> you should get normal desktop
<xnox> check that you have internets.
<xnox> then in the terminal you can either bzr branch or wget or whatever retrieve the new bits.
<xnox> then you can either monkey patch into /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins (it's all python ;-) ) or install/upgrade a proper/fully built .deb
<xnox> then just launch ubiquity and see how far you get.
<xnox> this typo of development cycle is a bit long, but it's easy enough to start with.
<mmcc> ok, I see.
<xnox> you notice that plugins in the begging have priorities, e.g. AFTER = 'language' WEIGHT=12 will move your plugin to be the second page (first page is language).
<xnox> this is quite long-winded.
<mmcc> hmm, all this is slightly complicated by the fact that I'm working on a mac (mac os x host, linux VM)
<mmcc> (the mac u1 client is what I was hired to work on, initially :)
<xnox> heh wel mac is almost a unix which is almost like linux.
<mmcc> close enough for a lot of things, but unfortunately I think building a .deb isn't well supported :)
<infinity> fink?
<xnox> mmcc: I know that ev uses mac os x host & he even had like a folder sharing between mac os x & the VM and then he would just script copying files over.
<xnox> mmcc: in that case just work on the python plugin & drop it into /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/
<xnox> the only thing we need to do is skip past all the installation BS and go straight to user configuration.
<mmcc> infinity: I haven't used fink in a long time, but I'm not sure it'd help me build a deb on the mac that could be installed in ubuntu... (but I could be wrong)
 * xnox ponders if one can execute oem-config from the live environment.
<mmcc> xnox: that leads me to another question I had - do I need to be using raring to work on this?
<mmcc> the reason I ask is that the virtualbox guest additions didn't install correctly on raring, so the shared folder stuff doesn't work. (I use it regularly on quantal and it works great)
<xnox> mmcc: in the end it has to work on raring. It must be in python3, you can use python3-oauthlib (if you need oauth).
<xnox> mmcc: the diff between raring and quantal ubiquity is ~ 1000 in total, but the plugin interface didn't change that much.
<xnox> i think you should be ok using quantal.
<mmcc> ok, thanks - I'll probably be able to make raring work, but it's good to know I'm not stuck.
<xnox> mmcc: mvo did a test-loader plugin such that one can load just one plugin and unit-test it.
<xnox> that means that the bulk of U1 integration can be done on e.g. mac os x without the VM. with test driven development.
<xnox> but you should be using/targeting python 3.3
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-12
<mmcc> yes, I've seen his plugin-viewer-gtk.py, and that works fine for me. I wanted to have the full picture too, though.
<mmcc> and ack on py3. I've noticed that already
<xnox> a VM is the only way to get the full picture =)
<xnox> if you have a spare laptop/desktop you can do burn the amd64+mac.iso using disk utility on to a USB stick and boot that.
<xnox> (bare metal is way waster / snappier)
<xnox> also if you take screenshots of downloading amd64+mac.iso and burning/restoring it on-to the usb stick using the "disk utility" the website maintainance people will be glad to take those screenshots and publish on the website =)
<mmcc> heh, I'll keep that in mind. :)
<xnox> (currently installing ubuntu from mac os x documentation looks dated from like Tiger times)
<mmcc> unfortunately I don't really have a spare mac to try that with
<xnox> fair enough =)
<mmcc> well, maybe I should do the screenshots anyway, if they're painfully out of date
<mmcc> I'm even one release behind the current mac os myself. I wonder if disk utility changed in 10.8...
<mmcc> ok, so to be sure I have this right - I could create a new .deb, then boot the live cd, get and install that deb, and just run "ubiquity"? (mvo's notes had 'sudo ubiquity', do I need to run with privs?)
<mmcc> I'm a little fuzzy on the other approach, where I'm just modifying /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/* - is that also assuming the live CD is running, and I'm just overwriting those files from that session?
<xnox> both are the same - in first case you use dpkg to install / unpack a deb (which is really just a compressed archive of files + metadata) into place vs doing it by "hand"
<xnox> if you run ubiquity, it will ask you for priviliges. or just execute the "install ubuntu" launcher from the live desktop.
<mmcc> yeah, that makes sense
<xnox> but.... the livecd user has no password - so sudo or no sudo it can gain privileges pretty much without asking =)
<mmcc> curious - I noticed the desktop entry for the launcher has 'ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui', but I don't see the --desktop arg in the source I'm looking at. is that something new?
<mmcc> ie, since this branch...
<xnox> there are a few levels of wrappers =)
<mmcc> ah, ok
<xnox> apart from gtk frontend there is kde (qt) frontend as well as a text mode debconf (curses) mode.
<xnox> but you should only care about the gtk one.
<xnox> kde (qt) one is maintained by kubuntu community
<xnox> and debconf/curses is only for like server stuff (landscape) and other not directly client configs
<xnox> so out of scope as well for the U1 plugin.
<mmcc> ah, I see the ubiquity-wrapper script now.
<mmcc> ok, I think I know how to move forward now - thanks so much for your help! I'll probably hang out in here while I'm working on this, but I should usually be quieter :)
<Peanut> Hi folks. I'm trying to install some boxes on Precise, but I seem to have made a mistake in my Preseed, and it complains "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu". And there's a button "Continue", but if I press it, it just goes to the same error message again. I don't get the option to 'Go Back' or 'Abort installation' at all.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-13
<veebers> Hi all, I'm having issues installing using the "raring-desktop-i386.iso" Build: Ubuntu 13.04 "Raring Ringtail" - Alpha i386 (20130212)
<veebers> it drops into busybox. Is there any useful information that I can extract at this point to submit a bug?
<veebers> actually, the prompt says '(initramfs)', is that different to dropping to busybox proper?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-14
<xnox> ev: morning =) from across the room. Can we change Wubi to disable hybrid suspend on Windows 8?
<ev> answered offline
<ev> I reckon yes
<ev> xnox: it's probably worth setting a registry key that hybrid suspend was disabled by the wubi installer
<ev> that way the uninstaller can re-enable hybrid suspend
 * ogra_ glares at bug 1124330
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1124330 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "[raring] Latest whoopsie 0.2.13 slows down boot process by 29 seconds!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124330
 * ev blinks
<ogra_> bah, why cant people attach bootchart pngs instead of 8M tarballs
<ogra_> we have a casper bootmenu ?
<ogra_> bug 1124504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1124504 in casper (Ubuntu) "casper bootmenu no boot from first disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124504
<cjwatson> That'll be the syslinux boot menu
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought he meant grub
 * cjwatson reassigns to ubuntu-cdimage
<cjwatson> we don't have a "boot from first hard disk" option in any GRUB menu I'm aware of
<ogra_> but i see, its pre-install
<ev> Nothing depends on whoopsie, and it's not thrashing the disk there. I'm baffled as to how this could affect boot speed
 * ev continues to dig
<ogra_> ev, i see vrnstatd and perload in that chart ... never heard of either of them in out installs
<ogra_> and also bumblebeed
<ogra_> the latter doesnt even seem to come from the archive
<mpt> xnox, ev: bug 732634
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732634 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Progress bar restarts from zero after copying files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732634
<xnox> mpt: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.2/gtk3-Stock-Items.html#GTK-STOCK-MEDIA-RECORD:CAPS
<xnox> min. progress bar is 20 characters long
<ev> xnox: surely you can override that with some css
<xnox> ev: i'm thinking to use like GtkDrawing area with simply a color from the default theme.
<xnox> but then I'll need to do a shadow/border as well.
<xnox> possibly stealing code from segmented bars
<xnox> (should segmented bars use colours from the theme?
<xnox> )
<xnox> ;
<patraule> I see grub2 sets $prefix from a OBJ_TYPE_PREFIX module_info (according to grub-2.00/grub-core/kern/main.c)
<patraule> I'm sure there is a reason why it does this instead of using the actual path it gets via grub_machine_get_bootlocation()
<patraule> (i.e. /EFI/ubuntu or whatever the path was)
<patraule> but can't figure it out the logic. anyone ?
<patraule> s/it//
<cjwatson> It does use the path from grub_machine_get_bootlocation(), provided that the OBJ_TYPE_PREFIX override (a.k.a. --prefix to grub-mkimage) isn't set
<cjwatson> Or, rather, provided that it doesn't specify a full device/path combination
<cjwatson> /EFI/ubuntu/ wouldn't generally make sense as GRUB's prefix, since the prefix is expected to be where it finds its own modules which are installed in /boot/grub/
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-15
<cnf> hi
<cnf> i don't know if this is the right place, but i have some questions about using preseed.
<cnf> is there a way to get the installer to ask confirmation for prefilled values?
<cjwatson> d-i name/of/question string value
<cjwatson> d-i name/of/question seen false
<cjwatson> like that
<cjwatson> believe this is documented in the installation guide
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html#preseed-seenflag
<antarus> heh, that partitioning guide is super outdated
<antarus> ahh a pointer to the expert recipe syntax!
 * antarus goes to read
<cnf> cjwatson: oeh, shiny, let me try that!
<cnf> cjwatson: perfect! you are hero of the day!
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<patraule> cjwatson: I just read your explanation for OBJ_TYPE_PREFIX, thanks
<patraule> I had just hexdump'ed grubx64.efi and all I could find was /EFI/ubuntu in the binary (not /boot/grub), that's why I assumed the former was embedded at build time
<cjwatson> you'd be better off looking at the source :)
<cjwatson> no point trying to reverse-engineer when you don't have to
<cjwatson> the embedded prefix there is just for the purpose of loading a bootstrap configuration file
<patraule> true since it's not related to the ubuntu patchset anyway. thanks agian
<cjwatson> ... but it is related to the Ubuntu patch set
<cjwatson> sigh :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: Reported bug 1126107 for raring installation failures on KVM
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1126107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity does not start during raring desktop installations using libvirt and KVM " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126107
 * cjwatson defers to somebody who isn't exhausted from 12.04.2
<cjwatson> sorry, have very little brain today
 * xnox syncs images....
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if thats the same i see on the nexus7 where oem-config exposes a similar behavior
 * ogra_ didnt get very far yesterday, but i definitely saw issues with ubiquity-dm not starting ... 
<ogra_> psivaa, can you take a look at hidden files in /tmp and as well at /var/log/installer/dm ? my ac100 images seem to have /tmp/.X0-lock inside the images which seems to confuse the dm (i wonder if that exists on x86 too)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> s/ac100/nexus7/
<psivaa> ogra_: this failure is only on KVM based installations on libvirt for me, on those I cant access the logs because there is no responses to any key presses.
<ogra_> ouch, ok
<psivaa> ogra_: but the installation goes ok on vbox and there is no /tmp/.X0-lock file as such
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> there goes my theory of a misbehaving package then
<ogra_> thanks !
<psivaa> ogra_: sorry i just noticed the 'hidden' file that you mentioned and contrary to what i said there is .X0-lock file, my apologies
<psivaa> under /tmp/ that is
<ogra_> before you get to any X stuff ?
<ogra_> (what dles the installer dm log say ... here i have lots of errors from X trying to start)
<ogra_> *does
<psivaa> no this is after the installation starts fine on vbox, but the dm does not say any errors, let me pastebin it
<cjwatson> you'd expect /tmp/.X0-lock after X is running
<cjwatson> ogra_ is talking about a problem he's observed where the filesystem image itself already contains /tmp/.X0-lock and thereby prevents X from starting properly
<psivaa> ohh ok, thanks. In that case, i can not see those logs on the failing system but the images don't appear to have /tmp/.X0-lock
<ogra_> k, thanks
 * ogra_ will just dig more into the nexus image
<ogra_> xnox, did your wallpaper fix already land in the archive ?
 * ogra_ doesnt see an upload 
<xnox> ogra_: no. and i'm failing to make it work. no mater what i do the x root window doesn't get wallpaper painted on it.
<xnox> and even distilling g-s-d plugin doesn't seem to make it work either.
<ogra_> i see a bunch of bugs that seem to point to ubiquity-dm dieing ... others fall back to the live session then, nexus indeed doesnt
<ogra_> xnox, lets just use the compiz plugin then .... flavours should just add their specific wallpaper handler
<xnox> just running ubiquity/oem config on the host/installed system works.
<xnox> not sure what else has changed on the cd though.
<ogra_> bug 1123798
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1123798 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123798
<ogra_> there are others that dont directly point to dbus but expose similar behavior
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.6.4-0ubuntu5
<ogra_>  debian/patches/nexus_orientation.patch: Wait until a DBus connection to
<ogra_>     the xrandr module is in place before trying to change orientation
<ogra_> thats from the 12th
<ogra_> which is when the nexus7 breakage started
<xnox> ogra_: ubuntu boots and starts fine in the VM.
<ogra_> xnox, well, comment #5 on the above bug says ubuntu has it too ... k
<cjwatson> Wow, bug 664526 is a real bug.  I genuinely wasn't expecting that.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664526 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "setting nomodeset in grub, if live session was started with nomodeset" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664526
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> so booting with break=bottom, then remounting /root as rw and removing /tmp/.X0-lock gets me into X
<ogra_> hmm, but only once
<ogra_> how weird
<xnox> ogra_: either mountall didn't clean /tmp
<ogra_> well, there is something else too
<xnox> ogra_: or we can add that before spawning X in ubiquity
<ogra_> yeah, i would have added it to ac100-tarball-installer if its device specific though
<ogra_> but there is also something going on with g-s-d, my second attempt hung againg
 * ogra_ makes g-s-d non executable
<xnox> ogra_: oem-config starts on starting lightdm which starts on filesystem which means that /tmp has been cleared by mountall
<ogra_> the point with /tmp/.X0-lock is that X should actually just fal back to the next display
<xnox> ogra_: but you only have one.
<xnox> ?!
<ogra_> and just create a .X1-lock
<ogra_> ??
<xnox> yeah, I'm confused.
<ogra_> i have as many as i like until it ate up all RAM
<xnox> (me didn't manage to start a second x display on a different tty but that's different)
<xnox> indeed.
<ogra_> anyway, i seem to be able to reliably get into X when removing the lock *and* making g-s-d non executable
<ogra_> (and having the rootfs rw)
<ogra_> and it only seems to work with all three
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> i'm booting without splash and quiet ... and i can see that fsck doesnt complain, everything eles upstart starts boots up fine
 * ogra_ doesnt get whats going on
<ogra_> permissions seem fine too
<gema> xnox: I have a question for you
<gema> xnox: we'd like to have some messages in the installer log that allows us to know when to stop waiting for a machine because the installation is broken
<gema> xnox: we'd like to set up a meeting to discuss the topic early next week, are you the right person to talk to?
<xnox> gema: i think cjwatson would be a much better choise.
<cjwatson> As long as it doesn't involve a meeting
<gema> doanac: are you around?
<cjwatson> (overkill for this!)
<gema> cjwatson: we can do IRC no prob
<xnox> gema: what do you define as "installation is broken" =)
<gema> xnox: when something has gone so wrong that it is clear there won't be a system to test at the end
<gema> xnox: kind of a "no return" message
<gema> that allows us to kill the install and report a failure
<xnox> and preseeding ubiquity/failure_command does fire for you?
<cjwatson> We could log something from a top-level exception handler, but what about cases where the installer aborts too abruptly to be able to log anything, or when it doesn't even start?
<xnox> s/does/does not/
<gema> cjwatson: I guess those cases are hopeless
<cjwatson> Certainly there's no reason to suppose that anything we log explicitly would be any more reliable than ubiquity/failure_command, as xnox says
<cjwatson> It's already called from a last-ditch exception handler
<gema> xnox: tell me more about that ubiquity/failure_command
<gema> how does it work?
<cjwatson> ubiquity ubiquity/failure_command string syslog -t ubiquity OH MY GOD I FELL OVER
<cjwatson> er, s/syslog/logger/ - something that actually works anyway :)
<xnox> gema: it's like ubiquity/success_command (a string of shell script that will be executed) but runs when ubiquity falls over.
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<gema> excellent we'll try that
<xnox> gema: i'd suggest to listen for a positive stimuli from success_command and a negative one from failure_command with a timeout for gray state where things fell-over too quickly for ubiquity to report that to you
<gema> so the success command is like a heartbeat?
<xnox> gema: neither of them are hearbeat like.
<xnox> gema: they are run once at the end and nothing will happen afterwards.
<gema> xnox: then how does the positivee negative stimuli works?
<xnox> gema: well if you didn't reach either of failure/success that means e.g. kernel/X crashed ubiquity didn't start and wait for a timeout.
<gema> ok
<xnox> gema: if success/failure was reached you will get a message you can act upon -> e.g. run tests, abort.
<gema> ok
<gema> sounds like an improvement from where we are
<gema> jcollado: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation <- ubiquity/failure_command or success_command
<xnox> with a timeout you go into 'unknown' state of maybe try again and if that jobs keeps on hitting unknown state something is going horribly wrong.
<gema> xnox: timeout is what we have at the moment
<gema> but people are complaining that it takes too long to figure out that something went wrong
<xnox> gema: a hearbeat would be like watching ubiquity: messages on the rsyslog with a small timeout (e.g. ~2 minutes)
<gema> xnox: ok
<xnox> and I belive nuclearbob was working on having rsyslog on all utah desktop installs.
<jcollado> xnox: What happens if something went wrong in the success_command? Is there any way to detect that?
<gema> xnox: so if not message in say 5 mins, something broke
<gema> xnox: yes, that is almost ready
<xnox> jcollado: wrap your success_command in a try/execpt hook. I guess we can check the return code of succeess_command and run failure_command if the success_command fails.
<xnox> cjwatson: should failure_command run if success_command exits with != 0
<xnox> ?
<xnox> (currently success_command return codes are ignored)
<cjwatson> Possibly, but bear in mind that that would be an interface change
<cjwatson> i.e. it wouldn't at all surprise me if people had success_command hooks that harmlessly exited non-zero (e.g. the thing where a shell script exits with the exit status of the last command even if you don't use set -e)
<xnox> true, and from ubiquity point of view - installation did succeed it's a 'presseeder' error in the success_command.
<cjwatson> jcollado can certainly solve his immediate requirement by having the success_command do its own checks
<jcollado> xnox, cjwatson: Sounds reasonable. Thanks.
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> so the lock was a red herring
<ogra_> its definitely not inside the tarball
<ogra_> so lets try over ... but put rw on the kernel cmdline
 * ogra_ reboots and crosses fingers
<jcollado> xnox: One more question. Do you know if there's an equivalent of ubiquity/failure_command in debian installer?
<xnox> cjwatson: ^
 * xnox doesn't see anything obvious with a quick d-i grep
<cjwatson> jcollado: no, but main-menu should whine about component failures in syslog
<jcollado> cjwatson: Ok, thanks.
<cjwatson> grepping for 'exited with status [^0]' should do it ...
<jcollado> cjwatson: That's helpful.
<ogra_> hmm so booting with rw doesnt seem to change a thing
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-16
<stgraber> xnox: s/derivative/flavour/g ;)
<xnox> stgraber:  ECONTEXT - is that correction against the backgrounds bug comment?
<stgraber> xnox: against your changelog entry in ubiquity ;)
<xnox> fair enough.
 * xnox still doesn't have a clear & consistent terminology for components, pockets, archives, suites. colin corrected me a few times, but i can't help it still
<stgraber> a lot of peole get confused between derivatives and flavours but we've tried to get it consistent over the past year or so.
<stgraber> flavours are products that are built from the Ubuntu archive, most of which have been explicitly approved by the TB.
<stgraber> derivatives are products done outside of the Ubuntu community but based on Ubuntu.
<stgraber> so Edubuntu is a flavour and Mint is a derivative.
<stgraber> When working in Ubuntu, we should usually care about flavours as they're part of the project, but we don't really have to care about derivatives
<xnox> stgraber: official vs unofficial flavour?
<xnox> or simply it's a flavour if meta-package is in the ubuntu-archive and is self-contained in the ubuntu archive?
<stgraber> self-contained in the ubuntu archive is what makes a flavour
<stgraber> official vs non-official then depends on whether the Technical Board accepted it as such
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-17
<Tesla_> hey
<Tesla_> can anyone help me
<Tesla_> with installing the rpm file
<Tesla_> i think i made mistake, when i need find file with terminal
<Tesla_> that is the problem
<Tesla_> D
<cjwatson> Tesla_: Sorry, this channel deals with initial installation of the operating system, not installing packages, and especially not installing packages that aren't in our standard packaging format :)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-10
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, so I was wondering (because I had to install a bunch of machines this weekend), is there any reason why our mini.iso aren't UEFI-ready?
<stgraber> I ended up building my own by copying EFI/ and boot/ from the server image with the kernel and initrd from mini.iso which worked fine, but we probably should have a proper image for 14.04
<cjwatson> Er, they should be
<cjwatson> They're probably not signed because that extra round-trip would be pretty painful to arrange in this case, but they should have perfectly functional unsigned UEFI support
<stgraber> they sure don't
<cjwatson> $ isoinfo -lR -i /mirror/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso | grep efi.img
<cjwatson> -r--r--r--   1    0    0         2392064 Feb  7 2014 [     75 00]  efi.img
<cjwatson> and dumpet thinks it has an EFI El Torito entry
<cjwatson> so if it's not working it's definitely in the category of bug rather than missing feature ...
<stgraber> hmm, interesting, I wonder why that didn't work then. Maybe the firmware was confused due to it being on a usb stick, will have to try that again...
<stgraber> I guess I also got confused due to it using efi.img + El Torito rather than plain EFI/ + boot/ as we do on the server images
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-11
 * cjwatson writes a longish mail about thoughts for possible approaches to the debootstrappish part of bug 1135163, and then realises that he's argued himself round to the point where only a single option is plausible
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1135163 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu) "d-i can't install against an https mirror" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1135163
<infinity> cjwatson: Are you going to make --no-check-gpg imply --no-check-ssl, or add the latter as an explicit debootstrap option or some such?
<infinity> cjwatson: (And then pass down a cmdline/preseed to trigger same, for people who don't care about baking certs into an installer or driver disk)
<cjwatson> infinity: I already made debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated imply wget --no-check-certificate, indeed
<cjwatson> At least for early stages; I still need to arrange to pass that to debootstrap, but it's easy enough
<infinity> cjwatson: Sure, I meant for debootstrap.
<cjwatson> debootstrap has a --no-check-certificate option, so it's just a matter of having base-installer pass it.  Next on my list
<infinity> cjwatson: I wonder if debootrap might want a --no-check-ssl, and then a --no-check-sigs that implies -ssl/-gpg for people who want to skip all checking at once.
<infinity> Oh, wait, it does?
<infinity> Oh, so it does.
<infinity> I've never noticed that before.
<infinity> Cause I never thought it did SSL. :P
<infinity> Neeeevermind, then.
<cjwatson> Looks like it was added in 2010
<infinity> Explains it.  I don't seem to notice new software features added after about 2002, unless they smack me in the face.
<cjwatson> It may be worth having a separate preseedable question for disabling SSL checks, but I think I'll wait until somebody complains
<infinity> My bet is that's what the big G would prefer.
<infinity> Driver disks or custom installers are both harder than a preseed when you're installing on a network that you trust.
<cjwatson> Hm, you may be right.  If so I should probably do that now rather than later
<cjwatson> The SSL check is weaker than GPG for most purposes
<infinity> Right, AFAIR, their reason for wanting SSL wasn't anonymisation or security, but purely that they prefer not to run any HTTP services at all.
<infinity> So, having one unique snowflake HTTP Ubuntu mirror irks them.
<infinity> But I doubt they care AT ALL if it provides any security on top of the GPG checks.
<cjwatson> I shouldn't have mailed debian-mirrors@ about adding Mirrors.masterlist metadata for this - now I'm embroiled in arguments with people missing the point
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-14
<ramdane> Bonjour,
<ramdane> quelqu'un parle t-il français?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-20
<agrajag> Is the build system that makes the actual release ISOs distributed on ubuntu.com an open source project or is it squirreled away in connonical somewhere?
<ogra_> agrajag, rootfses are built using live-build and livecd-rootfs from the archive ... image creation tools that use the rootfses are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/CDImageSetup
<ogra_> (and the text based installer lives in the debian-installer source)
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-13
<wxl> hey folks. ubiquity can't handle resizing when the existing partition is encrypted LVM, right? cuz i can't get it to give me the auto resize option.
<xnox> wxl, correct.
<wxl> xnox: danke :)
<xnox> wxl, it can be done with pain by hand. or backup/reinstall/migrate.
<wxl> xnox: yeah, i'm aware of that much. is there also some reason why it wouldn't offer the auto-resize option given a GPT table?
<xnox> wxl, nobody coded to resize all layers; and it's also unpredictable how much one can resize encrypted lvm -> e.g. nobody knows how many extends can relocate and how much one can resize LVM.
<wxl> xnox: the question about GPT was unrelated to the one about encrypted/LVM
<xnox> wxl, both reuse and resize, are very hackish.
<xnox> wxl, it does not care about partition table types, as far as i am aware. but multiple other conditions must be met for resize to be offered.
<xnox> e.g. there should be resizable space calculated, and enough reclaimable space available for the new install, etc.
<wxl> xnox: is this enough to figure out why it wasn't offered? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1663298/comments/17
<xnox> wxl, no that is not enough
<xnox> wxl, one should use $ ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<wxl> xnox: okie dokie
<xnox> after running the installer up to options were not offered as expected and then logs attached will be more complete logs (and include partman logs)
<xnox> wxl, note we need logs from d-i and partman; and ubiquity is just a fancy python wrapper around d-i =)
<wxl> right right
<wxl> thanks for the help, xnox
<xnox> wxl, gparted should be available on the livecd
<xnox> just use gparted to resize the partition, and then installer should offer to install things into the empty space, voila problem solved.
<xnox> and it is fully graphical.
<wxl> xnox: right. workarounds abound, but i think average joe might expect it to Just Work™
<xnox> wxl, as far as i recall we don't offer tripple boot. only dual boot.
<xnox> and there is already windows & ubuntu
<wxl> oh
<wxl> interesting
<xnox> the logic goes, one does not need two ubuntu's
<xnox> and hence only reuse/reintsll the ubuntu install is offered.
<xnox> or custom partitioning.
<wxl> well i can install some ubuntu and then i'm provided the option to install along side
<wxl> i'll try doing a triple install and see if that fails
<wxl> should have thought of that myself
<xnox> humans don't tripple boot; only geeks do.
<xnox> and ubuntu is for humans =)
<wxl> right :)
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-14
<wxl> xnox: here's all the logs for that missing auto-resize mentioned yesterday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1664440
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-15
<wxl> hey folks. i'm having a heck of a time finding any apport package hooks for ubiquity. does it just use the default?
<cjwatson> $ dpkg -L apport | grep ubiquity
<cjwatson> /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_ubiquity.py
<cjwatson> this is so that you can run 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' on the installed system, where the ubiquity package isn't installed
<wxl> cjwatson: i was trying to find that in the code but couldn't find it for whatever reason
<cjwatson> right, you won't find it in the ubiquity code, you'll find it in the apport code
<wxl> ah ok. i have never dealt with package hooks before and from what i was reading from the docs, it seemed to suggest the package would provide a specific hook
<cjwatson> that's normally the case, but ubiquity is an exception for the reason I gave above
<wxl> OH
<wxl> now i get it. sorry for being a bit slow :)
<cjwatson> np
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-16
<cyphermox> wxl: what's missing?
<wxl> cyphermox: nothing is missing. it was just somewhere i didn't expect. cjwatson set me straight.
<cyphermox> wxl: what i mean is, presumably you're asking becuase you want to change it, I'm offering to sponsor ;)
<wxl> cyphermox: no, actually. i was looking at how i would replicate manually what ubuntu-bug does. but thanks for the vote of confidence XD
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-17
<CarlFK> preseeeded install - is there something I can do to prevent this line from being added to /etc/hosts? 127.0.1.1     dc10b.lca2017.lan       dc10b
<CarlFK> seems dnsmasq will serve 127.0.1.1 to clients but I want it to use the interface IP
<CarlFK> never mind.  I need the IP of the interface
#ubuntu-installer 2018-02-14
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> in alternate install Lubuntu, there is a singulare way to configurein alternate install Lubuntu, there is a singulare way to configurein alternate install Lubuntu, there is a singulare way to configure keyboard keyboard keyboard
<sacarde> ... sorry
<sacarde> by pressing some keys to recognize keyboard
<sacarde> is possible to start this in a installed system?
<cjwatson> it's in the cdebconf-keystep source package, but as far as I know nobody's ever done the work to integrate that in such a way that it could run in an installed system, sorry
<mpt> Does anyone have handy a screenshot of the “Turn off Secure Boot” option on the “Updates and other software” screen? <https://goo.gl/8sRxU9>
<mpt> (I’d like to see it to work out if there’s enough room for other stuff on that screen.)
<mpt> Ah, I found it … Okay, who told GTK to make that line of text unwrappable. :-/ <https://askubuntu.com/questions/867955/after-installation-do-i-still-need-to-remember-or-protect-the-secure-boot-passw>
<mpt> (Also, changed “security key” to “password” in two out of three places)
#ubuntu-installer 2018-02-16
<superm1> xnox: are the swap files created by ubiquity intended to be big enough that they should be hibernatable with the right kernel hibernate configuration?
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-11
<CarlFK> fdisk ins't in busybox?  (seems so)  so what can I use to see what disks have been found?
<cjwatson> parted
<CarlFK> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-12
<talx> is it possible to get help here for auto-installation with pxe (preseeding)?
<xnox> talx, install maas-server and point and click / use that =)
<talx> what do you mean point and click
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-13
<talx> so
<talx> do anyone ever managed to make auto installation via d-i ?
<talx> ?
<CarlFK> talx: here is a way to get started: https://salsa.debian.org/carlfk-guest/ansible/blob/usb-reorg1/usbinst/mk_usb_installer.sh
<CarlFK> https://debconf-video-team.pages.debian.net/ansible/usb.html
<CarlFK> it isn't the only way to do it, but it is what I am doing this week
<talx> could anyone please advise about an issue I'm having with preseed installation (ubuntu 16.04)
<talx> https://i.ibb.co/1YCdh3T/pxe-error-gaudi-ubuntu.png
<talx> this is a picture about an error I get
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release - looks good to me....  but...
<CarlFK> I get this error now and then - I always blame my squid proxy
<talx> it always fail on dns
<talx> which is super not clear to me
<CarlFK> ah.  maybe networking isn't right.
<CarlFK> alt-f2, wget  http://archive.ubuntu.com
<talx> hmm
<talx> actually
<talx> alt + f2\3\4
<talx> doesn't work
<CarlFK> are you in a vm?
<talx> yes
<CarlFK> im guessing that's whats causing problems with alt-f2 - are you using qemu?
<talx> I'm guessing not
<talx> qemu is related to openstack innit ?
<CarlFK> don't know.  what vm are you using?
<talx> vmware
<talx> created it with vcenter
<talx> and using it via workstation
<CarlFK> here is how I boot the usb stick in qemu: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/usbinst/test_thumb.sh
<CarlFK> what's your boot media? something like usb/cd/disk file/pxe/kernel
<talx> pxe boot
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/usbinst/test_pxe.sh
<talx> i dont know emu
<talx> qemu
<CarlFK> that one will add things to your network config, I would do it on a spare box
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-14
<talx> hey guys
<talx> if I want to configure ubuntu 18.04 installtion via pxe is it the same as 16.04 ?
<CarlFK> talx: same process, some different options
<CarlFK> and I'm assuming you mean preseed.  pxe is like another boot media
<talx> so yea
<talx> I'm talking about same definitions in the default file
<talx> I find many guides for 16.04 but not really something that actually says 18.04(bionic)
<talx> I guess I'm just gonna follow the errors
<talx> by the way - d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note
<talx> doesn't do the trick for me, I still get a dialog at the end asking me for reboot
<talx> wondering if I should put in post-installation script (init 6) or something
<CarlFK> here is mine, I have that line, I don't get that message: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/roles/tftp-server/files/d-i/xenial/preseed.cfg
<CarlFK> d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note stop
<CarlFK> "stop" is different.  no idea where that came from.
<talx> CarlFK : ttps://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/roles/tftp-server/files/d-i/xenial/preseed.cfg
<talx> is this for bionic ?
 * talx reboots
<CarlFK> hmm, no.  but I have the same thing here
<talx> CarlFK
<talx> still here mate ?
<CarlFK> talx: did a bionic, it rebooted, no prompt
<CarlFK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Get_Ubuntu_18.04.2_LTS   dl links are 404 - I hear there was a delay, but that was like a week ago.  did someone forget something?
<mwhudson> CarlFK: things are happening right now
<CarlFK> mwhudson: thanks.  I was just making sure.  like a short lived bug report ;)
